# That's it bad economy or not



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Some of you my remember my original build where I built a 1962 Cadillac rag top and lifted it. I sold the car overseas and have been sitting on the sidelines for awhile. 

I wanted to build another Cadillac because I just loved the way the car looked laid out and locked up. I also wanted to use my experience from the first build to take this car to the next level. I will do most of the work myself at home in my garage. 

I enrolled in a community college to learn metal fabrication, welding, body work, and paint. Since paint and body work held me back and was so expensive I thought I would give it a crack and learn it first. This will also give me a chance to use little body filler since I plan on replacing rusted body panels, and hammer out or pull any dents.

While looking through Ebay I came across this 1962 Cadillac convertible. A California car with very little floor or rust repair however in desperate need of a restoration and a front clip. The car was in Gardena, ironically the same city I live in and the same city I bought my first Cadillac. It was actually half a mile from my house. I could not believe the price; the guy was just tired of having it at his shop for 10 years under a weathered tarp. He said he was going to restore the car some day, some day never came.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

The car came with a second trunk deck lid however the guy told me that he had dropped it and put a big dent in the corner of it. I will try to bang out the crease to see if I could save it since the one on the car is rusted pretty bad. In case you were wondering that’s my wife, and yes my dog has a shirt on.






















































There were more engine parts in the trunk then under the hood. The car did come with a power trunk, power windows, 6 way seating, automatic headlight dimmer, and power door locks. I will get all this equipment to work like new again.




























I forgot to mention the car has AC as well, I get that to work too


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

On my last build I did not do any of the body work. On this Cadillac I will attempt to build as much as I can on my own. I decided to tackle the body work first. I started by taking the deck lid and having it chemically stripped. The deck lid was taken over to Strip Clean Co. 5105 W. First St., Santa Ana, CA 92703 Phone: 714 775-7797 www.stripcleaninc.com to have all of the paint and rust removed. I also removed the locking mechanism since it will be disassembled, chromed, and resembled. The price to have the deck lid stripped was $180.00, I figured the amount of labor and time I would spend sanding the deck lid this was a more cost effective approach. The guy you want to talk to is Charlie, he is a good guy with lots to talk about.








Back side of the deck lid, and you can see that it is in pretty decent shape. You can see how the metal rolled up where it was dropped on the lower right corner.








This is the spare deck lid that came with the 1962 Cadillac convertible I bought. The one on the car is in pretty bad shape. You notice that the deck lid is turned in on the lower left corner. The guy I bought it from had dropped it when he bought it from the bone yard. I will attempt to fix this later.

So it’s 4 day’s later and I receive a call from Charlie over at Strip Clean Co. www.stripcleanco.com that my deck lid is ready to be picked up. I was happy with the results, the metal was as clean as when it was first stamped out in Detroit 47 years ago.
















The great thing about stripping down the metal whether it is sand blasting or chemical stripping is all of the previous repairs will surface. It looks that what I thought was a straight deck lid had been hit in the past. I will use a pick hammer, dollies, and an oxy acetylene torch to heat the metal and pull out the dent a little more. I will then mig weld the holes in an attempt to use as little filler as possible.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Above is a close up of the dent I’m going to have to straighten out. It will be a little tricky because it is on a double ply piece. I may need to cut out the support in order to get the deck lid sheet metal straightened out.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I could not straighten out the support panel on the underside of the deck lid because it was too damaged and I was not able to reform the buckled stamp pattern. I decided the best approach was to cut the damaged portion off. Once the support panel was separated I was able to hammer out the fold and straighten out the deck lid skin. Now that the deck lid panel is straightened out I will begin to replace the damaged support section with a piece from the rusted deck lid that was on the car.

I measured the piece that was removed and section off the same piece from the rusty deck lid. The section that was removed was glass blasted.










Because the piece that was needed had some rust spots I needed to use the mig welder to fill the rust spots.








I could not straighten out the support panel on the underside of the deck lid because it was too damaged and I was not able to reform the buckled stamp pattern. I decided the best approach was to cut the damaged portion off. Once the support panel was separated I was able to hammer out the fold and straighten out the deck lid skin. Now that the deck lid panel is straightened out I will begin to replace the damaged support section with a piece from the rusted deck lid that was on the car.
I measured the piece that was removed and section off the same piece from the rusty deck lid. The section that was removed was glass blasted.
Because the piece that was needed had some rust spots I needed to use the mig welder to fill the rust spots.
Since I had access to the deck lid skin I took the opportunity to spray some etching primer to prevent any future rust problems.








Rust holes sealed with the mig welder.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

lookin good.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still a long way to go, I want all these panels more straight then factory.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

After banging out the sheet metal to remove the damage done when the deck lid was dropped, and replacing the support piece it is hard is getting harder to see what side was damaged. Still needs work.









Got to love the home made primer booth


















Sprayed my first coat of 2K primer, and as you could see the panel still needs work. I will continue to float the panel until it is laser straight.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

good start already


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Since the decklid was still not straight, I began to sand it down again and touch up all the trouble spots. There were a few high and low spots. I then hit it with primer again, and again sanded it down to fix the remaining small low spots. As you can tell this was a long day. Started at 11 AM, ended at 11 PM.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

After 5 coats of primer and blocking the it 4 times, the deck lid is pretty damn straight. Time to start on the hood., I will need to replace some metal so I will get to practice my welding skills.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

added to my favorites


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn bro you put in some serious work on that trunk lid... Lookin forward to seeing this progress. I would like to see the other one you sold, do you have some flicks on here?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 19 2010, 02:54 PM~16939509
> *Damn bro you put in some serious work on that trunk lid... Lookin forward to seeing this progress.  I would like to see the other one you sold, do you have some flicks on here?
> *


I tried to upload some pictures however the Image Uploader is not working. Take a look at my blog and you could follw the build. http://servenswerve.com/wordpress/


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Your last one was sick. Post pics for those that never seen it.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 10:24 AM~16945455
> *Your last one was sick. Post pics for those that never seen it.
> *


Skim

Thanks for the compliment, here is a few pics of my old Cadillac. The one I'm building right now has to bust out bigger and better. Going full chrome undercarriage, and trying to do most of the work myself. Your build got me motivated.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 21 2010, 01:15 AM~16950310
> *Skim
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, here is a few pics of my old Cadillac. The one I'm building right now has to bust out bigger and better. Going full chrome undercarriage, and trying to do most of the work myself. Your build got me motivated.
> ...


bad-ass


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

I really like the attention to detail. I'll be following this one. considering how your last one looks, and you want to top that, I'll be following this for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 21 2010, 12:15 AM~16950310
> *Skim
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, here is a few pics of my old Cadillac. The one I'm building right now has to bust out bigger and better. Going full chrome undercarriage, and trying to do most of the work myself. Your build got me motivated.
> ...


I like the all black look, never goes out of style. This new one you're building should be real clean.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn homie iwas wondering where you been at what ever happend to the 61 rag you bought?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 21 2010, 07:40 AM~16951684
> *Damn homie iwas wondering where you been at what ever happend to the 61 rag you bought?
> *


The 61 is tucked away for now, it is in such bad shape in need a parts car to complete and I dont have the room right now. Going start knockin out the 62.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 21 2010, 01:15 AM~16950310
> *Skim
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, here is a few pics of my old Cadillac. The one I'm building right now has to bust out bigger and better. Going full chrome undercarriage, and trying to do most of the work myself. Your build got me motivated.
> ...


man, people really sleep on these old rag caddys. These are beautiful cars. I cant wait to see what you have planned for this one!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 21 2010, 12:15 AM~16950310
> *Skim
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, here is a few pics of my old Cadillac. The one I'm building right now has to bust out bigger and better. Going full chrome undercarriage, and trying to do most of the work myself. Your build got me motivated.
> ...


DAM THIS IS A BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW PROJECT DONE


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 02:22 PM~16954011
> *man, people really sleep on these old rag caddys. These are beautiful cars. I cant wait to see what you have planned for this one!
> *


I feel the same way, thats why I am trying to get this one done this year. Impala's are getting harder to come by and 60's Cadillac's are still fairly cheap.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

That cat is from my town Seattle he's in Showtime,, I think his name is Bobby Mack.. I can get his info if you want it.

I checked out your forum and it's bookmarked: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 22 2010, 02:24 PM~16964251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, this guy deserves much props for such a nice build and I hated adding him to my blog without paying respects because I did not know his name. I saw this car in Vegas and had to stand back and admire it for a while. I will update the post in my blog.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16969845
> *Thanks for the information, this guy deserves much props for such a nice build and I hated adding him to my blog without paying respects because I did not know his name. I saw this car in Vegas and had to stand back and admire it for a while. I will update the post in my blog.
> *



Let me verify that thats his name... Yeah I know his ride is badass and truly impressive I thnik the first time I saw it I snapped like 30 pics or more, I tried to get a pic of every detail and there was a lot.. lol


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was correct it is Bobby Mac


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dig, ill be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is the hood back from the stripper, and as you can see I have some sheet metal work that I need to do to remove all the rot from the old filler absorbing moisture over the years and eatting up the metal



























I like the fact that the stripper shows yo all the work laying beneath the old paint and bondo

















I also have surface rust pits that I need to contend with.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Since the hood has been stripped, I wanted to go ahead and hit it with some 2K primer to prevent any surface rust.



















Got to use the primer booth at school to shoot it, the only problem is moving this hood around. It is heavy as [email protected]#K.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Taking advantange of my classes shop tools and welder. I will cot ot the rotted sheet metal and replace it with new sheet metal. Since replacement sheet metal is not available I will need to bend my own.





































Got to love the lined paper from my note pad that I used to make a pattern for my sheet metal patch.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

More work that I am doing in my autobody class at El Camino College.


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

nice work homie :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Good build. Not sure why you don't see more people building these 60's caddys.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 9 2010, 05:10 AM~17142489
> *Good build. Not sure why you don't see more people building these 60's caddys.
> *


I decided not too because of how hard it was to find parts for.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 9 2010, 12:57 PM~17144450
> *I decided not too because of how hard it was to find parts for.
> *


Is that the problem with these? You just don't see alot of them. You think since Cadillac plays such a large role in lowriding you would see more of the older ones.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 10 2010, 07:06 AM~17151237
> *Is that the problem with these? You just don't see alot of them. You think since Cadillac plays such a large role in lowriding you would see more of the older ones.
> *


 cadi 64 and back bring big monney, so parts are the same. you would be surprised what you can find art napa though, all ball joints and most engine pieces can be orderd. just got to think chevy made close to a million cars in 64 , cadi somewhere around 40k.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 9 2010, 09:57 AM~17144450
> *I decided not too because of how hard it was to find parts for.
> *


Your right, all the parts are from the bone yard. I have to replace the water channel on my 62 Cadilac and this sheet metal needs to be pulled from another car. I pcked up a second 62 rag top that will need floor pans. I will need to pull the floor pans off a donor car as well.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 10 2010, 05:06 AM~17151237
> *Is that the problem with these? You just don't see alot of them. You think since Cadillac plays such a large role in lowriding you would see more of the older ones.
> *


I thought after I built the last one I would have seen more, but I have yet to see another 61 or 62 Cadillac at the lowrider shows here in LA.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 9 2010, 11:57 AM~17144450
> *I decided not too because of how hard it was to find parts for.
> *


I found you need a parts car or 2 in order to build one


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Apr 11 2010, 02:37 AM~17157625
> *I thought after I built the last one I would have seen more, but I have yet to see another 61 or 62 Cadillac at the lowrider shows here in LA.
> *


Thats crazy. I wouldn't mind building a 61 Cadillac. Good luck with your build!


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I wish my 64 Impala rag would come along faster, but your build shows how much effort is involved in fixing seemingly minor blemishes/dents. Your last rag was fuckin nuts, so I'm sure this one will come out HARD. I'm betting you've inspired a few folks to get into the early 60's Caddys.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 15 2010, 08:44 AM~17200951
> *I wish my 64 Impala rag would come along faster, but your build shows how much effort is involved in fixing seemingly minor blemishes/dents. Your last rag was fuckin nuts, so I'm sure this one will come out HARD. I'm betting you've inspired a few folks to get into the early 60's Caddys.
> *


Thanks Homie. If this the last one did not inspire more 60's Cadillac builds, this one will.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Getting ready to take the Cadillac to Homies this Friday to get all the cutouts done before I take the body off the frame. Some of the issues I ran into with the last Cadillac was that I did not notch out a portion of the Xframe which bent my drive shaft. I will also need to replace my center yoke so I don't pull out the joint. I will also be shortening the rear end to accomidate the wire rims (Daytons or Zenith)

Also I will be replacing all the ball joints and other suspension components. Thinking of going with Moog, however with the tie rod ends I was thinking of going with Energy Suspension. I was wondering if anyone has used Energy Suspension in the past and what they thought of it?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So here she is on her way to Homies 
ANTHONY FUENTES
HOMIES HYDRAULICS
7625 ROSECRANS AVE 
Paramount, CA 90723
562-633-1587


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Going to have a full frame wrap and then take the frame and mold it up to grind down all the welds. I spent a good portion of the day at Homies getting the car ready to take the doors off. I did not want to cut any of the wires and took as many pictures as possiable. I did not want to post all the pictures on LIL so I put all of them on my blog servenswerve.com

Here are a few pics




















You can see the even though the car had a bad front clip, the sheet metal is still pretty solid. The car is an OG Los Angeles car. Purchased new in Los Angeles, and living here all her life.










Car came with power door locks, and power windows. However it did not have power vents, going to track those down and upgrade.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here she is with the doors removed, getting ready to seperate her from the frame and place her on the rotisserie that I purchased from Derek Weaver


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is the frame, the body mounts came out fairly easy. However one bolt needed to be cut off so I will need to cut out the brace that hold the body mont in place and tap it out.





























Going to go full chrome undercarriage, with four wheel disk brakes and a Ford rear end.










Going to replace the rear center arm with something a little more hydraulic friendly. The ball joint from the center unit would always pull out when the rear cylinders locked all the way up.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is th body on the rotisserie back at the house. The damn thing barely fit in my garage by 8 inches. I am planning on finishing the two fenders, hood, trunk, doors first. Once those items are complete, I will move on to the body.



















The underside of the car is pretty solid, I will however have to replace the sheet metal on both rear quarter panels, since it is a vert it "Of Course" rusted in the common areas. I will also need to replace the sheet metal on the rear deck. The body will be taken be chemically stripped.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nice progress!


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve+Mar 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16957241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: alot of them are highly optioned too! everyone wants a impala in the lowrider world.. i've been eyein the 61 rag lacs for the last 4 years and they afordable compared to a 61 impala... the first rag was badass keep up the good work homie will watch this build... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So I got some sobering information today. I called Currie Enterprisestoday to get a quote on a Ford 9 rearend swap out for my Cadillac. This is were I went to get my first rear end for my Cadillac done. I paid $1,200 for a Ford 9 swap 9 years ago. I called today for a quote similar to what I had on the last one...$3,700! Damn I have been out of the game for a minute.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I have a 1961 convertible basket case that I will be pulling parts off to fix the 1962, I will be picking up a 2 door hard top for a conversion down the line to save whats left on the 1961. 




























So this is the passenger front fender off the 1961, you could see the sheet metal has a lot of cancer. However the end piece is in pretty good shape. I will be cutting the sheet metal that I need and weld it up to fix the cancer on the front fender that came with the 1962. I know I could probably find a good fender for and avoid all the sheet metal work. I figured it is good practice, and I would hate to dump both fenders.





































Here is the fender back from the the acid bath, you can see the area I need to address.










You could see the rest of the fender is straight, the guy I bought the car from told me that he had stood the fenders up against the car outside. It was right under a tree and all the leaves piled up around the fenders over the years keeping the fender nice and wet. Perfect for rust.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Drilling out the spot welds to remove the sheet metal


















































































I layed out some primer, I will sand it down to to see if there are any high spots that need to be ground down.



















I still need to fill in some small pin holes with the welder.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

very nice, lotta quality time going into this car!
Can't wait to see the frame from Homies. Is it going to welded up only or smoothed out as well?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 9 2010, 10:52 PM~17440268
> *very nice, lotta quality time going into this car!
> Can't wait to see the frame from Homies. Is it going to welded up only or smoothed out as well?
> *


They are doing a full frame wrap, I'll be molding it. Don't know if I'll be painting it or sending it out to the powder coater.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: car is looking good. Can't wait for the progress.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So the only bad thing about these old Cadillacs are no replacement patch panels, so I have to make due with the sheet metal I have left over from the parts salvaged from the 61. You can see that the panel I repurposed from the fender is almost an exact fit to fix the lower fender panel. I have to use my pick hammer and dolly to shape it up a bit so the panel fits right up.










The panel I pulled from the car will be turned upside down, and the fit is pretty amazing.




























I have to roll the bottom of the panel and it will be ready to be welded up.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lots of sheet metal work up in here.


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

damn g! is here anything on a body you can't fix?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

whats up frank i see you are putting in work .get that rag lac done


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Put in a little more work on the fender today. Still a long way to go.




























I had to use my pick hammer to roll the metal a bit to follow the contoure of the panel. For the most part, the panel is lining up pretty well.










Using the flat head screw driver to help raise the panel, this helps with the flow of the body lines.










Still need to finish the lower portion of the panel, however there is a piece of the panel that is over lapping so I will need to hit it with the grinder. It's 10:00 PM and my neighbors will go crazy. Have to get at it later.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 21 2010, 02:15 AM~16950310
> *Skim
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, here is a few pics of my old Cadillac. The one I'm building right now has to bust out bigger and better. Going full chrome undercarriage, and trying to do most of the work myself. Your build got me motivated.
> ...


this one is a bad mofo...got me lookin for a 62 caddy.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So I started chroming parts off the undercarriage that are not being molded and wrapped at Homies Here is the only picture I have for now, it's the power steering gear box that I broke down to get chromed. I'll post more picks as they come, the chrome shop will take the nessicary steps to cap off the internial casing so the it does not ruin the finish on the inside. The plater will also remove all of the orange peel left from the die cast.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Cadillac frame is getting done at Homies, should be done in about 2 weeks. Once the frame is wrapped I will attempt to mold it to smooth out all the welds.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Putting the the gear box back together, chrome is so pretty. The plater did an great job removing all the orange peal from the cast iron.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

The car was stripped down to the shell, so the body could be taken over to Strip Clean so it could be chemically stripped to remove the rust, grease, old paint, old bondo and neutralize the metal. 














































The duece is back on the road! On it's way to Santa Ana to get cleaned up. Once the body is stripped it makes body work a hell of a lot easier and cleaner. I will be able to see all the spot welds to replace and repair any panels.










Last time she will be sporting the old black paint.










Stripped down to the bare metal.




























The floors and truck are pretty straight. There a few pin holes that need to be repaired but the floor pans will not need to be replaced.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Frames done! Homies wrapped it up and the frame and welds came out really nice. Now it's time to take my grinders and float the whole frame. There was a clean 64 at the shop, check out how much longer the Cadillac frame is as compared to the Impala.









Vince at Homie's acting a fool, he's a good guy.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Lot of hard work going on this build! :thumbsup: Your last one was sweet. But Im sure this one will be better.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Beautiful work homie,

I know its a hard top but here is a little inspiration











Keep up the great work


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 3 2010, 08:26 AM~17951683
> *Beautiful work homie,
> 
> I know its a hard top but here is a little inspiration
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

another one for some inspiration


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 3 2010, 06:26 AM~17951683
> *Beautiful work homie,
> 
> I know its a hard top but here is a little inspiration
> ...


Thanks for the good words, and I like the way that hard top came out. Is that yours? I spy a mod I like, molded fender skirts.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Bringing the Cadillac home, Freddie from HighClass towing hooking it up. Major thanks to this cat, he is solid and goes the extra mile.










All of the factory undercoating, paint, sealer, and primer are gone. I need to fix a body mount, and then I 'm going to Rhino line the top side of the floors (the cab compartment), the belly and trunk will be painted.



















Finally got the frame home as well. It is going into the garage to start getting molded.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Jul 5 2010, 12:24 AM~17962169
> *Thanks for the good words, and I like the way that hard top came out. Is that yours? I spy a mod I like, molded fender skirts.
> *


No its not mine, a local guy here in my town owned and built it, but he has sense moved on to other cars.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

any updates?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So molding the frame........takes a long time! I have been going at it for about a week and have completed about 20%. Homies laid down a clean stack of nickels, the welds came out really nice. I could have just moved forward with powder coating the frame as is, but since I wanted the frame to be molded smooth I have to lay down some elbow grease. Here are a few pictures, I still need to hit the areas with a 40 and then a 60 grit to clean it up even more. The problem really is that I have to work on the frame after work which is at night and the damn grinder makes a lot of noise. I have great neighbors so I don't want to piss them off by grinding on the frame late into the nights.






































Got the rear end from the chrome shop, I trimmed an inch off each side of the rear end so I wont have to worry about the rims scrapping the fender skirts. Just got the rear end back from the chrome shop and dropped it off at the gear shop to get it rebuilt. I will be going with disk brakes.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

that is straight beauty swerve! and i am mad ab you comign up on that other rag !!!!! what a find yo


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Boom you still got the 60?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Going to start taking the rest of the undercarriage to the chrome shop, including all the ball joints and tie rods. Going with Moog ball joints.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Badass build, I'll be watching this one! Thats some good sheet metal work you're doin :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I'm having trouble finding rear trailing arm bushings. Does anyone know where I could find trailing arm bushings for a 1962 Cadillac. I would prefer to go with Moog. Anyone?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Aug 3 2010, 12:36 AM~18214079
> *I'm having trouble finding rear trailing arm bushings. Does anyone know where I could find trailing arm bushings for a 1962 Cadillac. I would prefer to go with Moog. Anyone?
> *


usa parts supply there high but i am sure they have some or try kanter they have some of that hard to find shit to.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Aug 3 2010, 01:36 AM~18214079
> *I'm having trouble finding rear trailing arm bushings. Does anyone know where I could find trailing arm bushings for a 1962 Cadillac. I would prefer to go with Moog. Anyone?
> *


I buy alot of n.o.s suspension parts off ebay,just have to hunt a little,they do come up


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

i'll be following this thread....
color wise..... same as before?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Aug 3 2010, 11:45 AM~18217317
> *i'll be following this thread....
> color wise..... same as before?
> *


No I think I may go with a OG Cadillac blue. I think in 1962 Cadillac called it Newport blue, or I may go with Avalon blue. Cadillac also offered York blue that year however it is very close to black.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 3 2010, 09:54 AM~18216520
> *I buy alot of n.o.s suspension parts off ebay,just have to hunt a little,they do come up
> *


The problem with NOS is that the hydraulics beat the shit out of it. That why I wanted to go with Moog all around.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 3 2010, 05:05 AM~18214681
> *usa parts supply there high but i am sure they have some or try kanter they have some of that hard to find shit to.
> *


Thanks I've known about both places from the last build. USA parts if f'in expensive! I may have to go that route though.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@May 11 2010, 01:16 AM~17451000
> *So the only bad thing about these old Cadillacs are no replacement patch panels, so I have to make due with the sheet metal I have left over from the parts salvaged from the 61. You can see that the panel I repurposed from the fender is almost an exact fit to fix the lower fender panel. I have to use my pick hammer and dolly to shape it up a bit so the panel fits right up.
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN TELL YOU USED TO DO GRAFFITI. :biggrin:

YOU EVER USE 'CLECOS' TO WELD IN PANELS, THEY WORK GOOD AND KEEP THE 2 PIECES OF METAL AT THE SAME HEIGHT. FOR EXAMPLE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Jul 3 2010, 01:02 AM~17950830
> *The car was stripped down to the shell, so the body could be taken over to Strip Clean so it could be chemically stripped to remove the rust, grease, old paint, old bondo and neutralize the metal.
> 
> 
> ...


CANT BELIEVE HOW NICE YOUR FLOORS ARE :wow:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Aug 3 2010, 10:19 PM~18220232
> *No I think I may go with a OG Cadillac blue. I think in 1962 Cadillac called it Newport blue, or I may go with Avalon blue. Cadillac also offered York blue that year however it is very close to black.
> *




sounds good... I don't know much about cadillac colors.. but if someone has a chart.. post it up!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Finally back from Europe and ready to keep on molding the frame.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

can't wait for more progress


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So I have been working like crazy to get this frame all molded up. So I have the front end molded I still have to take care of the rear, and then flip it over and hit the underside. Once the frame is molded I will mock up the car so I can make any necessary changes before I powder coat the frame. I will have a fews days off next week so I hope to have it done soon.

Sorry about the pics...I couldn't find my camera.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Hallelujah!!! I am finally done molding the top end of the frame. Now I get to flip this heavy ass frame over and start this all over again. I have three days off in a row coming up so I could try to wrap the rest of it up. Once I finish up the frame I will put it back together to mock up the frame and address any areas that need attention before I powder coat it.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Got to take some pieces to the chrome shop today. I am still waiting on a my tie rods to come in so I could take them over to get them chromed as well.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Finally finished molding the top of the frame, I got a few friends over the house to flip this heavy bitch over. Now I get to start molding the bottom. 








I also will begin to tear apart the hood hidges, hood latch, and door latches to straighten them, chrome them, and put them back together.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Aug 26 2010, 11:55 PM~18417889
> *Finally back from Europe and ready to keep on molding the frame.
> *


 you were in europe and didnt let me know!? jk man, i am on baltic sea now in estonia! gonna watch this build realy close bro


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boomhood_@Sep 18 2010, 03:03 AM~18596921
> *you were in europe and didnt let me know!? jk man, i am on baltic sea now in estonia! gonna watch this build realy close bro
> *


Yeah, I was visiting family in Hungary. I also visited Austria and the Czech Republic. I hear that there are some lowriders in Austria, I didn't see any. I did however see a rat rod in Budapest, it was on a flat bed probably going to a shop to get restored. I showed some of my family what I was building...they didn't get it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

when did you sell the other rag? i remember seeing it on ebay one year. it was the first 62 caddy drop i saw as a lowrider. that one looked crazy i can just imagine how this ones gonna turn out if your planning to go bigger and better. great work, adding to my favorites. i had a look at this flower car in maine last july but the dude that ran the place was a real asshole plus he wanted like 4 g's for a car thats maybe worth a grand (cause of all the rust). im doing a 62 no matter what. just gotta find the right one...


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

thats a clean car for the east, its like the cadillac veersion of el camino! what does that guy want for that 59 behind it?

what part of austria were you in? i lived in gmundend, near salzburg. went to vienna for vaccation a couple days. i love hungarian woman dude, i fell in love like 4 time while i was in romania!!! hahaha

szia!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 09:49 AM~18226669
> *
> *


Skim you seem to be the man when it comes to old GM cars and parts. Do you know where I could score front disk brakes for a 1969 Cadillac? I would need the whole assembly from spindle, caliper, dust shield, and rotor.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boomhood_@Sep 20 2010, 01:08 PM~18612868
> *thats a clean car for the east, its like the cadillac veersion of el camino! what does that guy want for that 59 behind it?
> 
> what part of austria were you in? i lived in gmundend, near salzburg. went to vienna for vaccation a couple days. i love hungarian woman dude, i fell in love like 4 time while i was in romania!!! hahaha
> ...


I was in Vienna, that is one beautiful city. I did not have time to travel around in Austria. Hungarian women are hot as fuck. I was trippin on how many hot girls were in Budapest and the surrounding villages. I was with my wife so...but man on my trip 7 years ago, wow good times. The bitches aren't all fat...some are but not a ton. But I did see a bunch of Burger Kings and McDonalds so it just a matter of time.

Szia!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 18 2010, 04:20 PM~18599845
> *when did you sell the other rag? i remember seeing it on ebay one year. it was the first 62 caddy drop i saw as a lowrider. that one looked crazy i can just imagine how this ones gonna turn out if your planning to go bigger and better. great work, adding to my favorites. i had a look at this flower car in maine last july but the dude that ran the place was a real asshole plus he wanted like 4 g's for a car thats maybe worth a grand (cause of all the rust). im doing a 62 no matter what. just gotta find the right one...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props. That is one crazy looking flower car. It doesn't look too bad, could be fixed up pretty easy from what I see. 4G's is a little high, at that price that car will be there another 40 years and then be scraped for metal for about $200.00. If you ever build a Caddy hit me up I am getting pretty familiar with them.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

If anybody knows of a 1969 Cadillac being parted out let me know. I need the front disk brake assembly.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Sep 20 2010, 10:09 PM~18617891
> *If anybody knows of a 1969 Cadillac being parted out let me know. I need the front disk brake assembly.
> *


*

Call the caddie junk yard in Phoenix...*


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Sep 21 2010, 03:06 PM~18617854
> *Thanks for the props. That is one crazy looking flower car. It doesn't look too bad, could be fixed up pretty easy from what I see. 4G's is a little high, at that price that car will be there another 40 years and then be scraped for metal for about $200.00. If you ever build a Caddy hit me up I am getting pretty familiar with them.
> *


 may look ok in the pics but im originally from maine and i know what cars look like underneath after 50 years of road salt. didnt get a chance to look under it cause after the dude wouldnt give me the time of day i said fuck it. plus its being stored outside with no back window in it for that past 4 years at least since ive seen it for sale. the dudes got over 300 vehicles back there, probably 40 cadillacs. might be easier to make my own from a clean 4 door lol. dont see very many flower cars around... like a luxury elco, something different. the 73 coupe in my avatar i got in 98 when i knew nothing about metal work. when i took it to someone they laughed cause the trunk pan looked like a chess board with all the pop riveted patch pieces from the rust. the car was fucked. belly all rusted out.. would cost more than it was worth the get it road worthy.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

live in melbourne australia, not austria. they look similar at a glance. but one used to be a prison island...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 20 2010, 11:17 PM~18618901
> *live in melbourne australia, not austria. they look similar at a glance. but one used to be a prison island...
> *


Cool never been there, maybe one day soon.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

its like southern cali minus the gangs firearms and crime... oh yea and minus lowriders


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 21 2010, 11:10 PM~18629417
> *its like southern cali minus the gangs firearms and crime... oh yea and minus lowriders
> *


Hmmm...I could deal without the gangs and crime...but no firearms and lowriders, couldn't do it. Is it easy to ship to Australia? Is there a market for these cars? I live near the ports and shipped to Japan in the past. Your currency is on par with the dollar.


----------



## 78lac (Jul 18, 2009)

TTT thats some awesome work on that caddy build :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Almost done with the frame, going to wrap it up tomorrow. I'm looking out for a 62 parts car. Have to start the body next. I got to start really putting in work on a daily basis to wrap this car up.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Any progress pics!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

With the the frame almost finished I will start to take on the bodywork needed on the car. In order to fix all the metal work, I needed to pick up a parts car. I have been looking on Craigslist and came across a 1962 Cadillac Sedan DeVille that I picked up for $500.00. I want to thank Eddie from Big Boy transport (510-938-4072) who picked up the car for me. He gave me a good price on the delivery and the car was picked up in a matter of days. 



















The car is solid, minimal rust on the sheet metal mostly surface rust. I need to replace the floors, trunk floors, and rockers on the yellow 62 that is next to it in the picture. I will also remove the AC and add it to the yellow 62. The rest of the sheet metal will be used to fix the 62 I am currently working on in the garage. The parts car also had the skirts in the trunk that were needed for the 62 that I am working on currently. The car has a pretty descent front clip that I will probably use for the yellow 62. I will also use the rear decklid for the yellow 62 as well. I will continue to post picks as I continue with the progress. The original color on the car was an Avalon Blue (Color 24), I am really looking at this color as the color for the 62 I am currently working on.










Someone tried to do an engine swap and install a 429 engine from a 1964 Cadillac. 










Looks like this car started its journey in Midland, Texas.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

The more i watch this topic the more i am considering a vert 60's cadillac! Nice build homie! :biggrin:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Sep 29 2010, 09:40 PM~18698468
> *The more i watch this topic the more i am considering a vert 60's cadillac! Nice build homie! :biggrin:
> *


Do it, you can pickup a rag for a lot cheaper then most chevy's. I would pick up a 59 chevy rag if I could find one that I could afford.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Sep 29 2010, 11:31 PM~18698791
> *Do it, you can pickup a rag for a lot cheaper then most chevy's. I would pick up a 59 chevy rag if I could find one that I could afford.
> *


It's just a matter of time swerve ... I got my eye on a 61 caddy rag right now... when I finish my 96 fleet i'm on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bar/1983464148.html

This isn't yours is it?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 1 2010, 09:17 AM~18711049
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bar/1983464148.html
> 
> This isn't yours is it?
> *


Same year, but this is a 4 door. Not mine.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ah, thought you stripped that parts car down already.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 1 2010, 06:16 PM~~
> *ah, thought you stripped that parts car down already.
> *


I'm going to try to use or sell everything off this car. I would hate to scrap parts of this car if someone else could use it to save theirs.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Finally finished molding the undrside of the frame. There are still areas that I am going to address and continue to smooth out. I am then going to address small holes and imperfections with my welder and float it again.


----------



## 24 Karat Cadillac (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

btw, you decide on a color? going factory?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 5 2010, 03:29 AM~18739149
> *btw, you decide on a color? going factory?
> *


Man I got all kinds of 50's and 60's fabric samples to go through. I know it's crazy but I build the car around the interior. Decisions, decisions...I know I want a blue, but a dark blue, light blue, turquoise, teal.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I got two boxes of nut, bolt, screws, and washers going to the chrome shop on Thursday. I also have to take the hood hinges, door hinges, trunk latch, and hood latch.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Oct 6 2010, 03:30 PM~18747691
> *Man I got all kinds of 50's and 60's fabric samples to go through. I know it's crazy but I build the car around the interior. Decisions, decisions...I know I want a blue, but a dark blue, light blue, turquoise, teal.
> *


not crazy at all, you gotta take it into account more than a hardtop cause your shit is all out in the open. navy would be the go i think... plan your paint around that...  there's just something about caddys with dark leather that screams gangsta


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took a trip to the chrome shop today to pick up some additional items, at this point the entire undercarriage is laced up in chrome. The rear end, upper A-arms, and other additional items are done as well but are not in the picture.











And while I was there I dropped off a box of nuts, bolts, screws, etc...All of this is used to mount the suspension.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's a nice pile of chrome there


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

oh its like that! chrome bill before the phone bill... :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this you old one? at 1:15
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYiCqJx3iZU


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

oh shit it is lol. same license plate...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 9 2010, 03:29 AM~18771430
> *oh shit it is lol. same license plate...
> *


I could not load the clip on my iPad. Is it the Jameriqui video, if so yes. That was a cool time, and I got a nice chunk of change for three days of shooting. Wee man was on set and we used to skate together as kids, he was trippin when I pulled up on set cause we had not seen each other for a minute.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

It's been 3 months since I picked up the frame from Homies. The frame is heading to the powdercoater this week. I'm going with Geyser Teal as the frame base coat. I will then sand down the sides and lay down some patterns in different shades of Teal and Blue pearls and flake. I will not be laying the patterns. I'm leaving that to the pros. It has been a muther f'er molding this sucker, I filled in any and all seams with Lab Metal so the powder coat lays down nice and smooth. I have 10 PBS of powder going on this frame and small parts. My powder coater hits it twice so the frame comes out nice a smooth. I was going to paint it but everyone was telling me that if I was going to paint the frame it should be a turn table car only because the paint will chip. Fuck that I want to drive this car to the show.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

trailer queens are gay anyway... :h5:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: NICE


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Bump for some pics :biggrin:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 10 2010, 04:27 PM~19036424
> *Bump for some pics :biggrin:
> *


Got some pics, will upload them soon.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Nov 10 2010, 10:10 PM~19039283
> *Got some pics, will upload them soon.
> *


Cars looking good brother I got a quick question for you are the caddy seat tracks the same as the impalas?


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Nov 10 2010, 11:10 PM~19039283
> *Got some pics, will upload them soon.
> *


:drama:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 11 2010, 06:51 AM~19041515
> *Cars looking good brother I got a quick question for you are the caddy seat tracks the same as the impalas?
> *


I think so, it's all GM so I think it should fit. The swith however on a 62 is on the door arm rest. I belive that Chevy had it on the lower side of the front seat.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So the driver from PSC came by to pick up the frame (thanks Ron) there was a delivery in Gardena so they scooped it up for me. The driver, my homie Max, and myself lifted this heavy beast onto the delivery truck. PSC is out in Chino now, it was in Santa Fe Springs in the past. The frame has been completly molded and I layed in some Lab Meal to help fill in some seams. Ron at PSC is going to bake the frame first and then hit it with one coat of powder. If the lab metal does not bubble or blister he will hit it with one more coat. Once the frame is done it will go to the painter to have some patterns laid out of the frame. 


























Frame is out in Chino for a minute.









Frame will be ready to inspect next week, if all goes well it should be at the painter by December.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Nov 11 2010, 05:25 PM~19044797
> *So the driver from PSC came by to pick up the frame (thanks Ron) there was a delivery in Gardena so they scooped it up for me.  The driver, my homie Max, and myself lifted this heavy beast onto the delivery truck. PSC is out in Chino now, it was in Santa Fe Springs in the past. The frame has been completly molded and I layed in some Lab Meal to help fill in some seams. Ron at PSC is going to bake the frame first and then hit it with one coat of powder. If the lab metal does not bubble or blister he will hit it with one more coat. Once the frame is done it will go to the painter to have some patterns laid out of the frame.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Got a quote on a replacement custom radiator from Be Cool. They are quoting me $2,700.00 for the whole setup to support AC, this will include condenser, polished dual fans, and mounting brackets. That's way too high. Any one know if http://www.mattsonsradiator.com/ is around? I heard rumors that they closed their doors. I may just recore the stock radiator and chrome the tanks. I need to send the front inner fender wells including all the mounting brackets to the chromer but I need to see what type of radiator setup I'm going forward with first.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

http://www.usradiator.com/


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

With the frame at the powdercoater it's time to start on the body. I need to knock out all the metal work by replacing the rusted out panels. For a car that is 48 years old the car is pretty straight and the rust is concentrated in a few areas. Both of the rear rocker panels are shot. Also the top of the rear deck needs to be replaced. Three of the four floor pans are in good shape however there are a few pin holes that could be closed up with the welder. The forth panel will need to be patched up. 

The first item is to pull out the broken body mount.



















First thing I have to do is remove the panel that is covering the sheet metal that is concealing the body mount.










The chemical wash penetrated even underneath the floor brace panel.










There it is! I'm going to cut out the housing that holds the bolt in place. The problem is that the nut was stripped and would turn when I tried to remove it so I cut it off.




























I need to get the broken bolt removed, I have tried and tried and this fucker wont budge. I have to take it to my contact http://www.extractit.com/ to have it removed, then I will put it back together.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Next time to start knocking out the driver rocker panel. You can see years of dirt and leaves finding there way into the panel would stay moist and thus rust the hell out of the panel. Once the metal work is done, the floors and inner quarters panels will be sprayed with Rhino truck bed liner. That should be be the last time the inner rockers and floors ever rust.


















You can see that the chemical stripping cleans the car inside and out. This will all be sealed up with Rhino truck bed liner.










Going to have to remove and replace the fender skirt mounting panel. Drilling out all the spot welds so the panel looks stock when it is replaced. I will need to take fender skirt mounting panel as well as the inner and outer rocker sheet metal. Going to have the panel prepped so I could add the replacement panels when they are removed.




























Replacing the metal rot on the metal that holds the floor brace panels. This could be fixed and patched instead of replacing the whole thing. 



















I taped off the areas where the spot welds will go and I sprayed the entire inner panel with rust protector paint. This will not be seen when the panel is finally replaced.









Bye for now


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

good work homie! Can't wait to see all finished! I loved the other one you had back in the days


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Great looking build! Very detailed. Gonna be real nice when you're done. :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Bump for a badass build


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i gotta soft spot for rag lacs so ima love it no matter what... hangin out for the next pic pak.... hno: :thumbsup: gonna be awesome dude


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Coming along


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Dragging the parts car into the garage tomorrow and start removing the nessicary sheet metal to fix both dueces.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took a drive out to Chino to see the frame. I was told that the sand blaster blew out some of the lab metal. This is NOT the final color. The color that is on the frame was some that was left over from a different project. It was layed on the frame to highlight some of the areas that needed to be repaired. The color will be darker and is a metallic and more glossy. The frame should be done and at the paint shop for patterns before the end of the month.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Dec 6 2010, 09:33 PM~19258069
> *Took a drive out to Chino to see the frame. I was told that the sand blaster blew out some of the lab metal. This is NOT the final color. The color that is on the frame was some that was left over from a different project. It was layed on the frame to highlight some of the areas that needed to be repaired. The color will be darker and is a metallic and more glossy. The frame should be done and at the paint shop for patterns before the end of the month.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that's a very nice color uffin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Dec 6 2010, 08:33 PM~19258069
> *Took a drive out to Chino to see the frame. I was told that the sand blaster blew out some of the lab metal. This is NOT the final color. The color that is on the frame was some that was left over from a different project. It was layed on the frame to highlight some of the areas that needed to be repaired. The color will be darker and is a metallic and more glossy. The frame should be done and at the paint shop for patterns before the end of the month.
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that little rack is catching hell trying to hold that heavy ass frame up :biggrin:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Taking apart the 4 door right now...damn I have been drilling out spot weld all f***in day. A lot of clean sheet metal though.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

spot welds, its a love hate relationship :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

bump for the ragillac


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

MY MENTOR!!!


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 3 2011, 01:26 AM~19488245
> *MY MENTOR!!!
> *


 mines as well!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

new year updates? :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

BOSS???


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

might still be on christmas vacation... :tears:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I have been out of commission fellas. I came down with a small cough a couple days after New Years and thought I could self medicate, well that cough turned to pneumonia. By last Monday I went to the hospital with a fever of 106, BP 85 over 55 and a heart rate of 140. My body was septic which meant that my body had become a germ factory. I could hardly breath because my right lung was closed and infected. I have now been in the hospital for 4 days and they don't plan on releasing me yet because of the high fever, my right lung is still healing, and all my sinus cavities are infected and filled with pus. Moral to the story, if you can see the dr early, this shit sucks.
I will get back the car asap one released


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

DAMN! rest up & feel better, glad you're getting better bro.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Jan 13 2011, 05:58 PM~19589618
> *I have been out of commission fellas. I came down with a small cough a couple days after New Years and thought I could self medicate, well that cough turned to pneumonia. By last Monday I went to the hospital with a fever of 106, BP 85 over 55 and a heart rate of 140. My body was septic which meant that my body had become a germ factory. I could hardly breath because my right lung was closed and infected. I have now been in the hospital for 4 days and they don't plan on releasing me yet because of the high fever, my right lung is still healing, and all my sinus  cavities are infected and filled with pus. Moral to the story, if you can see the dr early, this shit sucks.
> I will get back the car asap one released
> *


dam bro, get better


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: Got to love them 62 caddys


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry to hear that dude, just look and dont touch your project for now till you get better. wish you speedy recovery, till next episode... :yes:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

hows everything?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Nice build thread. Hope you got over that sickness man. Cant wait to see how this ride turns out. :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

he hasent been on cause he got sicker after the last post and had to go back to the hospital again... hope thats the end of it... :yessad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

t-t-topless


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 9 2010, 05:26 AM~18771425
> *this you old one? at  1:15
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYiCqJx3iZU
> *


which song? i cant see vid.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Get well soon!


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Get better soon, I need to see more of this bad bitch!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Hope you get better, homie!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 4 2011, 07:14 AM~19785977
> *which song? i cant see vid.
> *


jamiroquai feels just like it should is the video, check it out. Everyone on the set loved the car including jamiroquai. He was kind of a strange cat, but cool.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I was in pretty bad shape but I am starting to get better. The Dr told me to take it easy so I will be doing some work on the car however at a pace that does not put me back in the hospital. It's time to get this mother done.


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice build homie glad your feelin better. Great to see all our old CADDY'S being reborn.good luck


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

bump for the homie. keep this one alive. uffin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Nov 14 2010, 10:16 PM~19069472
> *Got a quote on a replacement custom radiator from Be Cool. They are quoting me $2,700.00 for the whole setup to support AC, this will include condenser, polished dual fans, and mounting brackets. That's way too high. Any one know if  http://www.mattsonsradiator.com/ is around? I heard rumors that they closed their doors. I may just recore the stock radiator and chrome the tanks. I need to send the front inner fender wells including all the mounting brackets to the chromer but I need to see what type of radiator setup I'm going forward with first.
> *



Great Project. I would just re-core the old one!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2011, 01:59 PM~19903144
> *Great Project. I would just re-core the old one!
> *


I have another 62 ragtop with AC that I will be doing OG, that one will have the original Harrison re-cored. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Ok so this is about the 5th time I'm trying to upload these pics. Before I got sick I purchased a 1958 Pontiac Cheiftain ragtop. I picked it up off of Ebay last December, the car was located out in Ohio. The guy I purchased the car from was a bit of an asshole, and tried to make it as difficult as possible for me to pick the car up. Eddie with Big Boy worked with his contacts and got the car picked up at a good price and delivered in 5 days. Here a some of the pics I took of the car when it was delivered last week.
The car is complete minus the engine and tranny, everything else is there. The car will need a doner to get it back in shape but all the hard to find convertible stuff is there. I got it tucked away in the gargage until I wrap up the 2, 1962 Cadillacs.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I will be saving the rear floor pan and floor braces for the other 62 that has bad floors.










I had to replace both the inner and outer rocker panel, and the skirt support. I used the panels off of the 4 door Cadillac. In order to keep it as clean as possible I had to drill out all the spot welds with my Blair bit. These old Cadillac's have a shit load of spot welds, I counted 65 spotwelds just on one rocker panel.



















The inner rocker panels have been trimmed to weld the in the donor pieces off the four door..


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So the inner rocker support panels on a four door are NOT the same as the convertible so I need to modify them a bit to make them work and have everthing line up.




























I still need to wrap up some of the pin holes with the welder but you get the picture.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So the outer (inner) rocker panel was a lot shorter on the four door so I had to extend it to match up.










Like before, I need to fill in the pin holes.



















Done, ready for the skirt support and outer rocker panel skin.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

The piece that the skirt bracket bolts to was completly rotted so I took it to a local machine shop and they made me two for 10 bucks, had them done in 15 minutes.










Back into the cage that support it.



















Using the old spot welds to line it up. I must of added and removed the skirt 15 times to make sure it was lined up.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

In these old cars you always find some dates and numbers so I figured I would add something. Personalized it a bit.










Starting to get the skin lined up.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I will wrap this rocker tomorrow and start on the other side.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

man swerve that 58 is the deal dude!! i heard all those 58 raqgs are like riding on clouds, i cant wait to see how yod do that one, just out of curiosity, what ever happened to the 61?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boomhood_@Feb 21 2011, 03:52 PM~19925587
> *man swerve that 58 is the deal dude!! i heard all those 58 raqgs are like riding on clouds, i cant wait to see how yod do that one, just out of curiosity, what ever happened to the 61?
> *


What's up Boom! Hey I got two contacts for you, I see that you are doing a 59 conversion and these two places have ragtop well as other 59 parts. I have the contact at the house and will send them to you when I get home. 
The 61 is sitting at the house, I need a two door hard top to do a conversion. It is WAY to gone to restore. It will get done, but I think I want to do the 58 first. I have come across a few 61 hard tops at really good prices but I have no more space at the house.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

yeah man, that will be a big help, i have mostly everything, but it is all north carolina grade stuff so rust is strong! without being there to tear it apart , i cant see what i am working with wo its all a guessing game. you do have a full plate with all your rags man, this build is keeping me goign over here!! there is another guy doing a purple 61, its great to see the caddies making a run !

here is my latest pickup. just got this car from oregon, its in new mexico now waiting for me to get back :biggrin: car has bad qauter but guy sent a replacemnet with it so that should be it as far as body work goes. 

do you remember that red 60 i had? my guys went to look at it and told me it was in a fire so alot of the door mechanism and firewall and dash has all been fried. i decided to make that one into a 59 as well.. so if you see any good fourdoors laying around , holla would ya


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boomhood_@Feb 22 2011, 01:17 AM~19930727
> *yeah man, that will be a big help, i have mostly everything, but it is all north carolina grade stuff so rust is strong! without being there to tear it apart , i cant  see what i am working with wo its all a guessing game.  you do have a full plate with all your rags man, this build is keeping me goign over here!! there is another guy doing a purple 61, its great to see the caddies making a run !
> 
> here is my latest pickup. just got this car from oregon, its in new mexico now waiting for me to get back :biggrin:  car has bad qauter but guy sent a replacemnet with it so that should be it as far as body work goes.
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Dang...that last bar on the convertible rack has a built in factory interior/headliner light. Thats dope!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 23 2011, 08:42 AM~19940461
> *Dang...that last bar on the convertible rack has a built in factory interior/headliner light.  Thats dope!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I did the factory courtesy light.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

yeah man got another one, this one set me back ab 10k though, so i am prolly gonna lay low on buying em for a while ;D


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

great to see you back dude. lovin the progress pics. you gonna build that pontiac? or parts car. looks super rough got your hands full with that one. i like that a symmetrical seat design, never seen that before... uffin:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 26 2011, 01:32 PM~19967333
> *great to see you back dude. lovin the progress pics. you gonna build that pontiac? or parts car. looks super rough got your hands full with that one. i like that a symmetrical seat design, never seen that before... uffin:
> *


Going to build this ome, It's going to have to sit until I finish the other projects. Once I'm done with this Caddy I have another 62 vert that I will build stock to sell, then I will start on the 58.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this the last major bit of rust on the car? looks like it didnt take too long... work on the other side looks really good, not gonna need much filler to smooth it out...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 26 2011, 11:59 PM~19970669
> *this the last major bit of rust on the car? looks like it didnt take too long... work on the other side looks really good, not gonna need much filler to smooth it out...
> *


I use as little filler as possible, that's why I do so much metal work. The passenger side rocker is in pretty bad shape so there is still a lot of work but I will try to wrap it up tomorrow. I will also need to hit the weather rail on the trunk that is pretty rusted out.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i was looking at a few finished 58 pontiac rags for sale. holy shit i didnt realize how much those are worth. didnt see one cheaper than like 80k. whats the production info on those? are the chieftin's done in less numbers than the bonivilles? how many different names did the 58 pontiac rag come under? going og? enough questions for now lol..


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 27 2011, 12:35 PM~19972924
> *i was looking at a few finished 58 pontiac rags for sale. holy shit i didnt realize how much those are worth. didnt see one cheaper than like 80k. whats the production info on those? are the chieftin's done in less numbers than the bonivilles? how many different names did the 58 pontiac  rag come under? going og? enough questions for now lol..
> *


Going to build the Pontiac as a turn table lowrider show car. This Cheiftain is going to become a Bonneville ragtop. The production numbers on both style of ragtops are low, however the Bonneville numbers are a lot lower because they were top of the line for Pontiac. The Bonneville only came I a two door hard top and drop top.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Feb 28 2011, 01:27 PM~19975508
> *Going to build the Pontiac as a turn table lowrider show car. This Cheiftain is going to become a Bonneville ragtop. The production numbers on both style of ragtops are low, however the Bonneville numbers are a lot lower because they were top of the line for Pontiac. The Bonneville only came I a two door hard top and drop top.
> *


so whats the aftermarket like on this car? same floors as the chevrolet? or you gotta hunt for a donor car...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this article says 7,359 chieftain convertibles made for 1958, looking for the bonneville numbers now....

http://highperformancepontiac.automotive.c...ible/index.html


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

3,096 bonneville verts
another article with a bunch of info that i didnt know. bonneville front fenders are diffrent they have horizontal bars stamped on the lowers. and i answered my own question about the floors, there diffrent than the chevy ones... gotta love hemmings
http://www.hemmings.com/hcc/stories/2006/0..._feature22.html


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

IMG_0266.JPG

The rear end is done, got to get the rear disk brakes mocked up for the Cadillac.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 27 2011, 10:38 PM~19977567
> *so whats the aftermarket like on this car? same floors as the chevrolet? or you gotta hunt for a donor car...
> *


All the floor boards on this Pontiac are the same as a 58 Chevy.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 10 2011, 03:25 PM~20055821
> *All the floor boards on this Pontiac are the same as a 58 Chevy.
> *


thell fit, think they just have different stamping marks. but i dont know first hand its just what that article said...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Dropped a few items off at the engraver today. Going to take more later, just getting some pattern ideas laid out.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Pic of the rear end since it didn't load last time, it was shortened for the skirts. Going with rear disk brakes.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is a peek of what type of carb setup I'm going with. I love all that vintage speed equipment.


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 12 2011, 12:00 AM~20072188
> *Here is a peek of what type of carb setup I'm going with. I love all that vintage speed equipment.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 That's going to look sick! looks like a bitch to tune & synchronize though :biggrin:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Mar 12 2011, 07:59 AM~20074398
> *:0  :0  :0  That's going to look sick! looks like a bitch to tune & synchronize though  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, the person that will be building this setup has it so only the front two carbs work during normal idle but once you punch it they all go to work.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still working on the sheet metal, I take my time welding in the panels so I don't warp them.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Replacing the body mount from the parts car.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

More pics of the rebuilt Cadillac rear end. Taking it to ABS to have a rear disk brake mount built for a 14 X 7 rim.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

whats good homie, hows my favourite build coming... :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

boomp


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Lots going on right now but some of it needs to stay under wraps. I'll post some stuff up soon.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

hno:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice progress


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Starting to mock up the engine, going to go for a vintage race setup. I completely broke down the carbs and sent them out to the chrome shop. 




























Using this old fuel filter for the setup. Broke it all down and sent it to the chrome shop and polisher.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Also going with a Grant Spalding distributer and vintage Delco Remy coils. This ignition setup calls for two coils.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Giving you an idea of the type of setup thats going in this big beast.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

loookin good serve, cant waito get home to start on mines


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I like where you're going with the engine, its gonna look badass :yes:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boomhood_@Apr 30 2011, 05:52 AM~20453214
> *loookin good serve, cant waito get home to start on mines
> *


What part of the world are you in now.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

estonia man! its on te baltic sea, rigth outside of st.petersburg, ab 300 km...was a good year man, they put me on the cover of a magazine!! haha checkc this out!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Apr 30 2011, 12:46 AM~20452540
> *Starting to mock up the engine, going to go for a vintage race setup. I completely broke down the carbs and sent them out to the chrome shop.
> 
> 
> ...


very cool


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 4 2010, 10:14 PM~16802179
> *Some of you my remember my original build where I built a 1962 Cadillac rag top and lifted it. I sold the car overseas and have been sitting on the sidelines for awhile.
> 
> I wanted to build another Cadillac because I just loved the way the car looked laid out and locked up. I also wanted to use my experience from the first build to take this car to the next level. I will do most of the work myself at home in my garage.
> ...


is this the caddy that was by rosecrans park in the drive way for years?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

happen to see that raid awhile back off hoover and 168th?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@May 12 2011, 05:45 AM~20536343
> *is this the caddy that was by rosecrans park in the drive way for years?
> *


The shop I got this from was on Broadway, and was sitting for about 20 years.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

carbs are wicked man :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

progress? :dunno:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hi_ryder said:


> progress? :dunno:


I have plenty of progress, however I have no idea how to upload pics with this new format. I just don't have the time to try to figure it out. Do you know how to up load pics?


----------



## Foppa (Aug 31, 2010)

loving this build. gonna start on my cadillac -61 fleetwood soon.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I have plenty of progress, however I have no idea how to upload pics with this new format. I just don't have the time to try to figure it out. Do you know how to up load pics?


:cheesy:

You can still use the old LIL photouploader, found here :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php

Post up that progress :yes:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

*Rear trunk pan repair*


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So I started to cut out all the rot around the rear trunk pan. I will need to modify it a little bit because the section I am replacing it with is from the blue four door I had. Cut out the sections needed and sent it over to the blaster. The last pic is of me lining up the panel. I will tack in the whole thing and lay the trunk lid in to make sure it all lines up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow love this build alot!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Drilling out about 200 spot welds in the trunk pan. The old sheet metal will be tossed and replaced with a solid piece from the doner car.
















You gotta dig the glasses
















This shit gets tiring as hell


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> wow love this build alot!!


Thanks man, I would have more but I spreading my time between busness ventures, work, and remodeling the house. I also have a ton of stuff with the plater, engraver, and polisher. You know how that goes


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Finished drilling out all the spot welds








Sheet metal removed, I will use this opportunity to protect all the exposed metal.








Starting to line up the first piece of donor metal. I should have remove the whole piece at the spot welds. I hit the old factory leading with a torch. Once it is all welded back i will fill it with Rage gold filler.
















Out with the old.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

starting to tack it all in.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

First and foremost I have to give a shout out to Mike Ishiki at Funkadelic, the dude is a stand up guy and always willing to help out and source equipment for your builds. If any one wants the shops number hit me up. Mike picked up 5 (in case one was bad) Westinghouse motors. They have an rpm rating of 8400, and hp of 6.5. This will be a four pump setup with 3000 psi Stratopower pump heads. After I saw Mr. Impala's 62 impala build I had to give Mike a call (Got to see Mr. Impala's gate setup up close at the shop, super clean, very technical and balanced). This is the first aircraft setup I am going with and want it to be something that people stop and talk about at the shows. Mike is definitely the man to do it.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is the Westinghouse motor with the 3000PSI Stratopower pump head.

















Mike and I are thinking of using one tank to feed two pumps.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Here is the Westinghouse motor with the 3000PSI Stratopower pump head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Setup is looking really nice, the metalwork is coming along good too, you're makin some real good progress, everything looks great, this car is gonna be badass :thumbsup:

I'll be staying tuned :yes: :wow:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

favourite build... :h5:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Damn, thats one nice compliment. There are a lot of quality builds on here that I use for motivation. Personally I think my build is average compared to other builds on here.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> Setup is looking really nice, the metalwork is coming along good too, you're makin some real good progress, everything looks great, this car is gonna be badass :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll be staying tuned :yes: :wow:


Thank you, I'll keep posting as I go.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here are some pictures on my new radiator the Fan Man hooked up. It has a condenser for the AC unit.








































The plan is to finish all the metal work on the car. Build it. Make all the neessicary fabrications including hardlining the AC, transmission, and water lines. Then break it all down and get it plated, polished, or painted.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Damn, thats one nice compliment. There are a lot of quality builds on here that I use for motivation. Personally I think my build is average compared to other builds on here.


theres alot of quality builds for sure but all the rags are chevy's, your the only one doing a rag caddy of this era... i pop in almost weekly for updates. got a shortcut on the desktop.... keep up the good work dude.... when its done its gonna break alot of necks :yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Skim
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, here is a few pics of my old Cadillac. The one I'm building right now has to bust out bigger and better. Going full chrome undercarriage, and trying to do most of the work myself. Your build got me motivated.


 DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN NICE RAG BRO


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hi_ryder said:


> theres alot of quality builds for sure but all the rags are chevy's, your the only one doing a rag caddy of this era... i pop in almost weekly for updates. got a shortcut on the desktop.... keep up the good work dude.... when its done its gonna break alot of necks :yes:


Thanks again, next week I going to put in work every night after work and during my day off. I have to get the metal work wrapped up because I need to start mocking up the car.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Started to replace and weld in more replacement sheet metal from the donor car. The gutter railing was completly rotted so it had to be replaced.
















Getting it all lined up.








Take a look at the two bucket seats. I won them off of Ebay for 99 cents, the guy even dropped them off at my house because he worked nearby. I tried to give him 5 bucks for gas, but he said a deal is a deal. He said he just wanted to get rid of them. I think they are off a Buick Wildcat. The best part of the deal was that he also gave me two motors that he said were for the the seats. They were in the center glove box that came with the seats. The motors are a pair of power vent window motors, that fit right into a Cadillac so they will be getting installed. Bucket seats were a factory option that GM offered and full sized Buicks and Oldsmobiles used the same seats. I will be mocking up a pair of 6 way seating rails to give 6 way seating to both bucket seats. The seats will be reupolstered to work with the Cadillac pattern.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

No matter how careful I am with my plasma cutter, I always end up cutting a little more than I needed to. This is not a big deal, I'll weld it all in.
















Going to start knocking out this piece next.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

As you can see the trunk seal sheet metal (what ever its called) needs to be replaced.








Also need to cut a section off this quarter panel from the four door donor, The rest of the quarter sheet metal will fix the other 1962 Cadillac vert I have sitting. So I will have the whole panel sand blasted.
























The panel is pretty straight, just some minor dings.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I know that this piece should be spot welded in, however I don't have a spot welder. So I tack welded it in with my Mig, I will smooth out the welds and then lay body chaulking. You wont ever see the welds.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice metal work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

wow 99c bucket seats with free delivery! only in america lol. cant believe you scored vent motors too... btw you doing up a 4 door too?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hi_ryder said:


> wow 99c bucket seats with free delivery! only in america lol. cant believe you scored vent motors too... btw you doing up a 4 door too?


 No the four door was a parts car that I am using to build up two 62 verts.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Removed all of the factory leading. I will replace the lead with Rage Gold filler








I want to thank the City of Los Angeles for providing me with a work table, it works great. This is the tricky part, I have to cut the panel just right to weld it back onto the car.
















Using this metal as a guide to cut a straight line with my plasma cutter.








Here is one of the replacement panels cleaned up and ready to install.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Panel is cut and ready to get cleaned up with the wire wheel and some metal prep.








Shuffling the Cadillacs around. The yellow one is going into the back yard until I'm ready to build it.
























Going to grind down all the spot welds and lay some primer on the underside.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

seing you makes me want to take auto body at tech school


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i was gonna say it might be better to replace the lead with some fibreglass reinforced filler (kitty hair) give it a little more strength, less likely to pop out. its what i normally use if i absolutely have to fill something and i cant use metal... then finish it with a fine filler...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hi_ryder said:


> i was gonna say it might be better to replace the lead with some fibreglass reinforced filler (kitty hair) give it a little more strength, less likely to pop out. its what i normally use if i absolutely have to fill something and i cant use metal... then finish it with a fine filler...


I hear you. I have checked out a few forums on this and I have reached out to my old teacher and thet all say that Rage gold will do the trick.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Cutting out the second tail fin to replace with the donor piece.








Out with the old, in with the old. No reproduction parts, all original sheet metal.








Starting to line it up.
















Since I have this piece exposed I took the opportunity to lay down some primer. I had a ton of spot welds to remove and then welded back in.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt :h5:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Diggin through some old pics and found a pic of my at the 1990 LA Super Show. I always liked the 1959 Impala. I was 15 years old here and took the RTD to the show.








Took this pick in front (back) of Wrapped with Envy.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

wow taking it back.... should put up some more of those. love old school car show photos. thanks for sharing, good stuff man... :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Dropped some of the undercarriage parts off at PSC (powder coater) today. Going to have Ron hit all the parts of the suspension that did not get polished with some powder.








Frame is ready to get picked up. Going to mack it all up then break it down and send it to get some patterns. The color looks like a strange blue on the computer, however the actual color is a metallic teal. It looks realy good in the sun and as a back drop to the chrome suspension part.
























Ron always does a great job with powder. The frame was coated three times so a lot of the small imperfections were filled in.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still working on the sheet metal, almost done. I will lay the body of the car back on the frame to take some measurements with the multicarb setup against the firewall and then mold the fire wall.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So the cut from the plasma was a little jagged, however it will all be welded up. The only problem with using a four door hard top is that some of the contures of the car wont fit right up so hit it with a little flame and pick hammer, problem is solved








Starting to come together
















Trunk lid is on to line it all up before I completly weld up the panels. Straight as can be.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Welding it all up


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still chipping away
























I have to go real slow so I don't warp the panel. I'll have this all wrapped up by Sunday. Then I can start on the fire wall.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Finally the rear panel are all welded in. I will grind down all the weld one all the welding is done on the whole car. I hate having to sweep up all the weldong debis so I figure I'll knock it all out at once.








So with any of these old cars you always find suprises. For example a crumpled firewall. This sucker hit something hard. I will try to save the panels by seperating the panels from the spot welds and using my hammer and dolly. if it doesn't work I have replacement panels from the donar car. The first pic is the driver side.








This is a pic of the passenger side. I have to fix all this if the front end is ever to line up. When I picked the car up the front end was barely bolted on, you can see why. 
















You can see that the alignment is off, I traced the current placement on the part that the windsheild wiper bolts through (I have no idea what that panel is called). I need to hit the panel with some heat and start rolling out the dents.








You can see how much it needs to come over.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of the passenger side of the firewall here the panel is bent from a front end collision from long ago.








You can see how far back the panel has been pushed back, and how far I need to bring it out.








Starting to take out all the spot welds. 








Starting to seperate all the panels. I have to work one panel at a time.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is the brace that the hood hinges bolt onto. The only way for me to bend it is to remove it a straighten it all up








Going to hit it with a wire wheel to clean it all up and then add a phosphate coat before I weld it back in








You can see from the side profile how bent these peice really is.








I'll bend it back and weld it back in.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Starting to pull out all the dents.








Panels is starting to move over as you can see. I will have it all lined up soon.








Dent is almost gone. Going to have to finish this off tomorrow because all of the hammering is going to drive my neighbors crazy. I hoping to have the front end done tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :inout:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Did a lot more work on the sheet metal, a lot more however the battery in my camera died so I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave: progress?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Lots of progress, but I can't find the adapter to sync my camera to my computer. Metal work on the body is amost all completed.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

nice work !!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Badd ass bro just picked me up a 62 caddy out in texas for the low


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I saw that, a four door right? If you have any questions on Cadillacs hit me up with a PM. What are you planning on doing with it?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took some items to the chrome shop, front disk brake assembly. Had to get it polished and straightened out because it got hella bent when it was shipped to me.
















The front end completely broken down, the grill itself has a ton of pieces. All the aluminum needs to be staightened out.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Dropped off some parts at the chemical stripper also. Got to start working on the doors and skirts. Alos stripped some miscellaneous nuts, bolts, and fastener.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Second hood hing support, I need to straightened it out and weld it back in.








Remove the brace that supports the Brake Master Booster and vacumn canister








Had to cut out and replace the sheet metal that supports the ID tag. I kept the original piece so I could use it as a template later.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Finishing up the fire wall. i had to cut into the firewall to access the big crease in the panel. I heated it up and knocked that sucker back into shape. I will weld the piece back in once I smooth the panel out.








Behind the fire wall, cleaning it up so I could reapply seam sealer.








Got it all straightened out.
















3M seam sealer, I am also planning on spraying some truck bedliner when they do the floors.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

More work, laying in some seam sealer.
































Burnt some of the sealer. I'll clean it up and reapply later in the build.








Patch panel in place and hood hinge bracket reattached.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

After I mock up the car I will mold the firewall and go with an under dash AC, and an electric brake booster. I will also relocate the wires and harness to keep the firewall smooth. I will however keep the windshield wiper motor in place, I need that to work.
























Finally starting on the quarter panel. For the most part it is pretty straight however I want to use a little filler as possible so i have a lot of work ahead of me.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Going to weld these holes up








Here is a pick of the rocker panel I replaced from the parts car with all the welds ground down. That rocker came out pretty damn straight.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still got some grinding to do, however it is getting there.








Quarter panel is getting there too.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

yaaay pic pak! coming right along dude :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I saw that, a four door right? If you have any questions on Cadillacs hit me up with a PM. What are you planning on doing with it?


 probably going to paint it silver with black interior. Also going with some 22" spokes tucked just really looking to build a nice clean driver


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Puttin in that work I see, nice job :nicoderm:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Got the brake assembly back from the chrome shop, I should have wiped off all the smudges from my finger before I took the pic.
























Also got the fabric insert sample that I will be going with, it is a little darker but the camera lightened it up.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took down all the welds, going to need very little filler once I start laying it down.
















There are a few pin holes I need to wrap up before I lay filller. I still have some small rotted sheet metal in the trunk that I need to cut out and replace, but getting there.








There you go, two panels welded together.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Some progress on the body however not worth posting. Starting to rebuild the water pump. Had to get it chromed first. Again should have cleaned off the finger prints.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

who is doing your chrome work..... love this build....


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

very nice work, especially if youre sayin you're a novice at bodywork.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

shavedmax said:


> very nice work, especially if youre sayin you're a novice at bodywork.


Novice but getting better. Going to start laying filler this month, trying to have it blocked by November


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Novice but getting better. Going to start laying filler this month, trying to have it blocked by November


it's better work than when i started, and better than 50 % of the "pros" i know. shit the fact that you have it chemically stripped first puts you in a different category.im sure that wasnt cheap, but well worth it.
the only suggestion i have is to keep the plasma for rough cuts and trim to size with a cut off wheel. an air saw works great too since the blade only moves a little and you can use your new piece as a guide fence without damaging it . it'll make welding easier since the gaps should be more consistent. i love my plasma. it keeps the noise level down and gets into places a saw sometimes cant.

do you have a picture of what youre using to cut out the spot welds? i tried using one that cuts out the weld like yours but it worked horrilble. i resorted to a really flat drill bit type one that drills out the spot weld instead of cutting around it. it doesnt work as good when you want to reuse both pieces though.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

http://shop.blairequipment.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=13224 It is a Blair spotweld cutter. Let me know if this link works. I hit the center of the spotweld with a small pilot hole so the arbor doesnt jump around. It works really well.


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

serve_n_swerve said:


> http://shop.blairequipment.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=13224 It is a Blair spotweld cutter. Let me know if this link works. I hit the center of the spotweld with a small pilot hole so the arbor doesnt jump around. It works really well.


i had tried to use one like that but wasnt impressed. i wasnt drillin a pilot hole though.any more progress?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## HEAVY METAL (Sep 14, 2011)

wow, i just read every post. RAD build dude !!! stoked to watch it progress and evolve into a killer ride! mad respect for doin the work yourself.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

How the hell do I load pics? The LIL pic resizer has been down for over three weeks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

serve_n_swerve said:


> How the hell do I load pics? The LIL pic resizer has been down for over three weeks


when you reply, you see some icons above the area where you type in text. fourth from the right, you'll see a portrait icon, click on it, upload the pic and it will post in your reply. to make the pics come out bigger than a small icon, double click it and it will give you an option to size it up. good topic btw.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Thanks DJ LATIN. So sent out my Grant Spalding distributor to get it machined from a Chevy over to a 390 Cadillac. Also going to be using two finned vintage Delco Remy coils to support the unit.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

<img id="vbattach_376415" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=376415&stc=1" attachmentid="376415"><img id="vbattach_376418" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=376418&stc=1" attachmentid="376418"><img id="vbattach_376409" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=376409&stc=1" attachmentid="376409"> Thanks DJ LATIN. So sent out my Grant Spalding distributor to get it machined from a Chevy over to a 390 Cadillac. Also going to be using two finned vintage Delco Remy coils to support the unit.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took my old Delco Remy calipers to get rebuilt. I will have these polished and chromed before I have them rebuilt.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Starting to mold the firewall.




































I want to retain the factory bracket that supported the Master Booster. The original bracket was bent. I didn't matter because I was going to cut it to fit the molded firewall.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I am not going to weld the panel in yet because I want to run the underdash AC unit from Vintage Air and may need to pull the panel to run the hard line to the bulk head fitting. Once the unit is in place I will weld it all in and mold the welds.


















The panels are done and readt to be welded in when I'm done with the AC unit. I wanted the panel to look as form fit as possible so I hit the panel with some heat and rolled the edges.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I got my mock up Gen 4 unit from Vintage Air. As you can see I will need to remove some of the factory braces to make the unit fit flush. I also removed the defroster vent. The vent will be reformed and welded back to fit with the placement of the new AC unit.



















You can see once the defroster vent was removed the panel fit flush against the underside of the guttering and firewall. I had to prop it up with my feet to take the pic.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

so this ac unit is aftermarket, or rebuilt off a later model? looking good dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

After market Gen 4 from Vintage Air. This is a mock up unit to get all the brackets lined up. I need to put the dash back in to verify clearence.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Going to try to use the original levers to activate the unit so from the dash it looks factory. Also I want the unit to tuck up under dash as much as possible so you cant see it from the cabin of the car.


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice build! The first rag you built was on point so i'm watching to see what you are going to do with this one.:biggrin:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Picked up the Holley 94's from the polisher, now time to drop them off at the engraver for a little very little engraving. I dont wan't to over do it.






This is just one half of the setup.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Sweet build bro I been watching and it look good TTT


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Broke down all the sheet metal that supports the front clip. Going to have is stripped down to bare metal. That I will mock up the front end to see what holes could be filled, and staighten any bends. Once the front is mocked up I will break it all down and send it over to the plater.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So I decided NOT to do any engraving. Nothing against engraving, I just felt I wasn't sure what I really wanted and I would hate to go forward and commite to something if I was not sure of what I wanted and I could not remove. They are at the chrome shop now.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

serve_n_swerve said:


> So I decided NOT to do any engraving. Nothing against engraving, I just felt I wasn't sure what I really wanted and I would hate to go forward and commite to something if I was not sure of what I wanted and I could not remove. They are at the chrome shop now.


I don't think that's a bad thing. Like you already said, you don't want to over do it. Me personally, I think engraving is nice on turn table rides but is a bit over the top in most cases, there is beauty in simplicity. Same goes for murals :shocked: , just my 2 cents.

I can't wait to see this car done, those Holley's look badass with just the polish, gonna look real good chrome :yes:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Going to spend time on focusing on small details that most people don't even take the time to address. It's Friday night and I'm working in the garage.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt for the topless


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Picked up four Westinghouse Aircraft Motors for the the 62 Cadillac. Thanks Mike Ishiki! These motors have been sitting for 40 plus years, tested them with 12 volts and let them spin for a minute. These motors are Westinghouse Aircraft Motor for 24 volt DC System
26 Volts
210 AMPS
5.5 HP
8400 RPM
Really not sure where on the plane or what plane they were used on originally. Going to mate them up with 3000 PSI Stratopower pump heads.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Picked up four Westinghouse Aircraft Motors for the the 62 Cadillac. Thanks Mike Ishiki! These motors have been sitting for 40 plus years, tested them with 12 volts and let them spin for a minute. These motors are Westinghouse Aircraft Motor for 24 volt DC System
> 26 Volts
> 210 AMPS
> 5.5 HP
> ...


Nice choice! I don't know much about aircraft hydros, but those mofos sound fucking badass :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

This is a build I have been following since you started! I cant wait for this to be done. I was considering an aircraft setup for my lac as well, but I have to do my homework first. Keep pushing homie this thread is pure motivation!


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

going to refinish the motors? if so original or something special... this is an epic build. :worship:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Mike will mock it up. Break it down. I will have it all disassembled, chromed, and then put back together.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

On the rear control yoke when it was molded there was a big access point left so that I could press in the ball joint. So I figured I would create a "cap" that I could chrome. I will use the bolts that bolt in the ball joint to tighten to the yoke. I will drill out the holes later, before it goes to the chrome shop.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

A lot of work is going into molding this firewall. I want to use as little filler as possible so a lot of welding and metal forming. The only thing that will be on the fire wall is the bulk head fitting for the AC/heater which will be located as low and far behind the wheel well as possible, the chromed out wiper motor (That will work), and the chrome high power electric master cylinder. All the wires will be run behind the wheel well.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 395738
> View attachment 395739
> View attachment 395740
> View attachment 395744
> ...


Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

puttin in mad work. great job!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 395738
> View attachment 395739
> View attachment 395740
> View attachment 395744
> ...


lookin good dude thats a killer idea with that cap hope to have my 62 back to ga soon so i can start my make over


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> lookin good dude thats a killer idea with that cap hope to have my 62 back to ga soon so i can start my make over


Thanks big C, I had the inside powdercoated and I was still not happy with it. I still need to put a little more work into it before I cut out the holes and have it chromed.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:


Thanks LacN_Thru


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

God's Son2 said:


> puttin in mad work. great job!


Thanks it feels like this shit will never end with all the small details going into this build.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I'M LOVING THIS BUILD....


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Thanks man, taking a lot of my time but it's rewarding.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took the front bumper apart to get a little chrome makeover. The Cadillac front bumper is huge and breaks apart into six pieces. I figured I would go a little custom with it. The thought is to mold the bumper into two main pieces, one large top piece and one large bottom piece. Also take out all the dent and rust spots.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So this is what the front bumper is starting to look like. 


























The bumper is beginning to take shape, I need to mount it and see how it is lining up. Furthermore, since I am planning on displaying this car I need to make sure the underside is just as premium as the top so I need to address a couple of areas on the bottom side of the bumper so once it is chromed the bottom looks just as good as the top.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Happy thanksgiving my cadiilac building brother


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> Happy thanksgiving my cadiilac building brother


You too thanks homie!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So with the firewall molded, there are several cavities that need to be "capped" the thought is that the entire firewall
is molded smooth so there are no cavaties. Again I am trying to use as little as filler as possible. The finish will be a completly molded firewall with murals.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Starting to mold up all the cavities on the firewall. I have 4 days off from work and I'm targeting Sunday to complete the entire firewall so I could start to work on the belly and put the frame together. There are so many details going into the firewall, however I'm sure most of them will be lost once the front end is assembled, oh well. I need to go pick up a 2 inch die grinder to hit all these tight corners. Home Depot was closed today, I'll pick one up in the AM. I got turkey sandwiches to keep going for the next three days.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

pulling out the stops. loving it... :worship:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT, I want a 60, 61 my favorite, or 62 hardtop or vert. I love those cars and until a guy did a 61 hardtop here in town they were the most slept on car ever. Props, good luck, and can't wait to see it done!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hi_ryder said:


> pulling out the stops. loving it... :worship:


Thanks, trying to get this done so I could focus on putting the running gear together and drop the body on the frame.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice job on your build! Really enjoyed all the pics & step-by-step progress. Excellent choice in hydros. Look forward to the completion of this build.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> Nice job on your build! Really enjoyed all the pics & step-by-step progress. Excellent choice in hydros. Look forward to the completion of this build.


Thanks I appreciate it. The hydraulics are in Mike's hands now, and I'm sure he will put something ground breaking together that will work well with the style and motif of the car.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Good god this fire wall is taking forever.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Just two more areas need to be addressed and the fire wall is done. I am going to weld in the support for the Gen 4 Vintage Air system.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

\


















Starting to weld in the bracket to support the Gen 4 Vintage Air unit. I had a Gen 2 Vintage Air unit in the first Cadillac and I was happy with the performance, even though I installed it half ass.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Mocked up the unit, damn it ia a tight squeeze to tighten the bolts.
View attachment 399015
View attachment 399017
Finally got it all bolted into place.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Made sure the the unit is level. Next, going to weld the bracket into place. Once that is done I need to spotweld the seat belt brackets back in that I previously removed to have chromed. Once they are welded back in the floor is going to get Line-Xed to prevent any future rust and help with sound deadening.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

abelblack65 said:


> Nice job on your build! Really enjoyed all the pics & step-by-step progress. Excellent choice in hydros. Look forward to the completion of this build.


x2 can't wait to see the AC set up done.......


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

It's going to be challanging because I need to fab it up to work with the stock Cadillac AC/Heat levers. Vintage Air wants me to send pics if and when I get it to work.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

chris cringle bringing anything for the build?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> It's going to be challanging because I need to fab it up to work with the stock Cadillac AC/Heat levers. Vintage Air wants me to send pics if and when I get it to work.


I was wondering if this had been done yet


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

No not yet, I have been so busy with 4th quarter business. I have a few days coming up and I will put the body on the rolling frame. Set a TON of shit to the chrome shop though.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Bolted the frame together, I need to lay the body of the car on the frame to finish up some of the fabrication for the motor and the hydraulics. Used a couple of 4x4 on the precut coils to give the frame some height.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I'm loving this


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still some minimal metal work needed on the belly but its getting there. Took this pick before I dropped the body on the frame.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

can't wait to see more


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

hno: hangin for my next fix......


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Badass. Nice work.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

All the metal has been stripped so I could run new wires, plumbing, and remove all the factory holes, staples, and clips. All the wires will be run inside panels to conceal them. Also since most of front assembly will be plated I will need to mold some areas, remove dents, and staighten out some spots so it will look better once it is all chromed. 














The carbs are Holly 94's and in order to get the linkages to work I need to change the position of the linkage support on the fire wall. I need to get the engine going before I paint the firewall.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Better pic of the engine


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Better pic of the engine
> View attachment 432575


Fuckin insane thats what i love about the old caddy 390's and buick 401's theres so many different cool ass ways to dress them up


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Your progress continues to impress. Persevere, so we can continue to follow along.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

x2 to all the above.... that block is purdy :boink:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Better pic of the engine
> View attachment 432575


wow absolute beauty!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice build bro ! Caddy is looking sweet !


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> wow absolute beauty!


Thanks Skim putting a lot of work that's not making the forum. Oh I was walking into the Cosmopolitan after the Super Show and you drove right by me. Saw a couple of tourist snap some pics.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

pancho pistolas said:


> bump :thumbsup:


x2......


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still mockingup the car, I got a lot of stuff in the works. I need to get the hydraulicsmocked up, the bracket to support the carburetion built, get the AC working, and runall the hard lines. Once that is done I will break it all down and start bodyand paint. This is what the car looks like right now.















I was going to fix the other fender but the support was too far gone and the parts I pulled from the 1961 had a rotted support too so I will use it for my other 62 Cadillac rag that I will build up stock. I had to bang out some dents on this fender and once I tear down the car this fender will get stripped.


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome build bro!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Thanks man, been taking some time.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

:dunno: :biggrin: :inout:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Better pic of the engine
> View attachment 432575


That motor is badass! :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

weekend updates? :cheesy:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Just been finding parts and fittings. Should have some updates soon.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Look what the wind blew in today. When it comes to wiring, Eddie gets down.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So now that the car is back together it's time to mock everything else up to make sure it fits right, that way any fabrication could happen before it's chromed or painted. Right know I am starting to get the engine mocked up while Mike handles the hydraulics. 






















So to support the Grant Spalding distributer I need to run dual coils. Ihad the 6 volt internals removed and the guts of a 12 volt will be stuffedinside. These are original finned Delco Remy coils polished and chromed. I needto fabricate a new oil tube and I am thinking of mounting the coils on it. Ineed to make sure it clears the linkages for the carburetors, as well as thebelts for the pulleys.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

attachmentid="454403"> <br><img id="vbattach_454406" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=454406&stc=1" attachmentid="454406"><br>Also looking to see how the fuel filter will mount so it clears the valve covers. TON of shit to still do, I got to keep pushing.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

That's just badass, I really really like that!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Firefly said:


> That's just badass, I really really like that!


Thanks Man, it's coming together but old Cadillac engines don't have a ton of bolt on stuff.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

That's why I like it, you went the extra mile on the engine and it shows


----------



## slowrider1959 (Sep 2, 2008)

Top notch build. I started at the first page and just had to skip to the end. Progress looks great!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

OK so I took 6 days off of work to wrap up a lot of odds and ends with the build.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

that engine is like a pouch of diamonds, lovin it... :yes:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW LOTS OFF$$


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

went through your thread and you're doing on hell of a job on the body work, going to keep an eye on this build up for sure TTT!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> WOW LOTS OFF$$


X2 very deserving of magazine cover when finished. Damn sure one of a kind


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Looking really nice man... cant wait to see the final outcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice topic!! Good work, will keep following this


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hi_ryder said:


> that engine is like a pouch of diamonds, lovin it... :yes:


Thanks, still a lot more chrome going on the engine and engine bay. I will need to break it up with some color.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> X2 very deserving of magazine cover when finished. Damn sure one of a kind


Yeah there is a couple of paychecks in this build. I will say that mocking up the car helps keep the cost down. I did however run into an issue with the rear end. Of couse it is chrome plated already. I'll update pics in a second.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So when I rebuilt the rearend I had it shortened one inch to clear the skirts, and of course the rim kicks out and is hella close to the inside wheel well. So to correct this I may need to go with a 14 x 6 all the way around. The current rim is a 14 x 7 china for mockup.














Anyone elso have this issue with running skirts?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I need help finding two aircraft fittings. I need two 90 degree forged #12 female, female swivel in stainless steel. If any one has two or has a good contact please PM me.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I need help finding two aircraft fittings. I need two 90 degree forged #12 female, female swivel in stainless steel. If any one has two or has a good contact please PM me.
> 
> View attachment 456660


PM George (prewar_gm_access) he'll take care of you.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still fabricating the bumper, just focusing on the front one for now. I have a full parts front end grill that I used to mock it up and make sure that the measurements are good. I still have some fabricating to do since the top and bottom piece are off very slightly. I also have to cut out and move a mount. I have another 1962 grill and all the fasteners at the chrome shop getting done so it will be ready for the bumper once it is all done.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So I have been busy on the car for the last couple of days. Today I wanted to continue to address the front bumper. On the 1962 Cadillac the original bumber breaks down into 7 pieces. I welded it all up so now the bumper breaks down into 2 pieces. On the bottom of the bumper there is a lot of unfinished spots that would look ugly on display. So I started to address some of these areas. I was thinking of welding the bumper up so it is a one piece but I dont know if the chromer will be able to address all the nooks and cranny's. If the chrome shop can address all the areas as a one piece bumper then I will weld the whole thing up.







My camera was out of batteries when I started on the driver side so I didin't take a pic before I started welding up the seam. Here is the passenger side I will address tomorrow. Below is how the driver side came out. Most of the work I did will be concealled by the bottom piece when they bolt together, oh well..































Nothing like molding a bumper in your driveway. I swear I must have been stopped by every neighbor in the neighborhood so I was not able to wrap up the otherside, there's no way around it I can't ignore them.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Cadillac BumP :drama:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So I have beenhella busy remodeling my house so the car has been taking a bit of a back seatbut I am still doing what I can to keep pushing forward. Anyone who has builtone of these older Cadillac’s will know that the grill is made up of about 60to 70 pieces that have to be pulled apart in order to be properly polished orin my case chromed. Is it a bitch to take apart and put it back together? FUCKIT IS! The grill needs to go back in order to get it back together and it takesa ton of time to make sure nothing is scratched. The grill is made up of steel,aluminum, and stainless steel so there is a bunch of different materials thatneeds striped, and straightened to be chromed, even the stainless was chromed.Here are some pics of the top part of the grill going together. I went througha couple of episodes of "Chopped" on the food channel putting thistogether so I know it took some time.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Sorry trying to post pics but for some reason I cant, the image loader is not working


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Fuck it still can't load pictures.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

hahahah patience young skywalker! the images will load....we will wait! haha


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

A pic of my pretty mug in one of the grill pieces.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

boomhood said:


> hahahah patience young skywalker! the images will load....we will wait! haha


I walked away from it for a bit, and what do you know. Boom, I'm just not a patient person. Too many projects are driving me crazy. How the hell have you been?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

More pics of all the pieces from the top half of the grill.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Finally I got one half of the grill assembled without one single scratch. Now I have to work on the second half of the grill.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

heck yea... bump! :h5:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

is a 61 grill all metal also ?:drama:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Yep...steel, aluminum, pot metal, stainless steel, and some crazy clips that hold it all together.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

im looking at a 61 bubble coupe , needs total resto , not running but owner says it was before parked . 1 out of 10 the cars a 6 , its all there , little rust nothing major . owner asking 3,500 , i probably would do a cosmetic resto , nothing show , but i love those caddys . what do you guys think ? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I think the 61 is a good looking Cadillac, one of my favorites and shares a ton of parts with the 62. I actually have a 61 convertible that is way gone and will need a 2 door to complete a conversion. If you purchase it I could give you a lot of advise on the build if you need it. Just know if you plan on running Daytons you will need to shrink the rear or modify the skirts. If you need parts let me know I will let them go for hella cheap, I would rather them go to good use then scrapped.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Good lord it took a long ass time to put the bottom grill together. You have to slid certian clips together at the same time and its a bitch once it is chromed.


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> So I have been busy on the car for the last couple of days. Today I wanted to continue to address the front bumper. On the 1962 Cadillac the original bumber breaks down into 7 pieces. I welded it all up so now the bumper breaks down into 2 pieces. On the bottom of the bumper there is a lot of unfinished spots that would look ugly on display. So I started to address some of these areas. I was thinking of welding the bumper up so it is a one piece but I dont know if the chromer will be able to address all the nooks and cranny's. If the chrome shop can address all the areas as a one piece bumper then I will weld the whole thing up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 457838
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I think the 61 is a good looking Cadillac, one of my favorites and shares a ton of parts with the 62. I actually have a 61 convertible that is way gone and will need a 2 door to complete a conversion. If you purchase it I could give you a lot of advise on the build if you need it. Just know if you plan on running Daytons you will need to shrink the rear or modify the skirts. If you need parts let me know I will let them go for hella cheap, I would rather them go to good use then scrapped.


so you think tats a fair price ?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

pancho pistolas said:


> so you think tats a fair price ?


Hmmmm it depends on the body and floor, whats missing, and what accessories. You said it's not running, why? I have seen 61 Cadillacs on Craigslist for under $1,000.00 and the bodys have been descent.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I have seen Cadillac rags for less then that if that helps.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

http://www.searchtempest.com/result...1&category=8&subcat=sss&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

61 Cadillac car is compelte but has some rust body in far condation will come with BILL OF SALE $2500.00 (909)233-2110** On Craigslist, it's a 62 not a 61

great american finned car, a 1961 cadillac 2 dr. htp., these make great customs and have great lines for lowering or make timeless originals, $3900, OBO, trades or partial trades considered, 1-520-682-2711, Tucson by I-10, call for details. On Craigslist as well and I think this one runs. This is a 61, I would talk him down to $2,300 cash


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> :h5:


:h5:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Man I have been busy with the house so progress has slowed down, however I have been chipping away on the hydraulics, engine, and still on this f'in bumper. I am currenlty molding the last pieces of the front bumper before I send it over to the chrome shop. This is the underside of the bumper that usually no one notices however in the event that it is on display I want the underside to look as good as the top.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Good lord it took a long ass time to put the bottom grill together. You have to slid certian clips together at the same time and its a bitch once it is chromed.
> 
> View attachment 466630
> 
> ...


That looks amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe (Apr 10, 2012)

I've gone through your entire build, first page to last, and it is amazing. Congratulations on some amazing workmanship. Does your day job in any way involve building/making stuff? You seem to be a real natural at fabrication.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Naw man, I got a white collar job with a toy company. It has nothing to do with fabrication, that's why I enjoy working on cars so much. I just about wrapped up my kitchen at the house and will jump back on the car next week.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

That grill looks amazing. loving the engine and all the polished and chromed finned. I had a homie that built a 62 cad and i remember him looking for parts. much respect for taking on these cars to the extent you do. keep it up man your builds look great.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> That grill looks amazing. loving the engine and all the polished and chromed finned. I had a homie that built a 62 cad and i remember him looking for parts. much respect for taking on these cars to the extent you do. keep it up man your builds look great.


Thanks the car is coming together, shoud have some new pic's soon.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see this one done


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Can't wait to see this one done


Me too....thanks


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

still watching this build... I never knew there were that many pieces to the grille.... looks great, well worth all the work.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

graham said:


> still watching this build... I never knew there were that many pieces to the grille.... looks great, well worth all the work.


The grill is a beast to put together, but well worth it. Thanks for watching the build and I should have more pics soon.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> The grill is a beast to put together, but well worth it. Thanks for watching the build and I should have more pics soon.



sounds good. I'm looking forward to them....... I hope you're enjoying the challenge of putting together a car that isn't cookie cutter by any means!


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

to the top


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Gla to see you are still grinding on his. Your last lac was super bad and in my opinion under apprecieated in the lowrider world. I know this one will be even badder!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> Gla to see you are still grinding on his. Your last lac was super bad and in my opinion under apprecieated in the lowrider world. I know this one will be even badder!


Thanks Bro I think this one will be well received when I break it out. Just putting the finishing touches on my kitchen and should be starting back on the Caddy soon.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks Bro I think this one will be well received when I break it out. Just putting the finishing touches on my kitchen and should be starting back on the Caddy soon.


Im in the same boat brother bathroom remodel turned into all new hardwood floors in the hallway and back three bedrooms than that turned into repainting all the rooms and new crown moulding through the whole house my wifes bullshit has sprialed way out of control lol


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> Im in the same boat brother bathroom remodel turned into all new hardwood floors in the hallway and back three bedrooms than that turned into repainting all the rooms and new crown moulding through the whole house my wifes bullshit has sprialed way out of control lol


Ha funny yeah just wrapping up the kitchen and master bathroom / bedroom. One bathroom is done, shit started to pile up quick. But like I said starting to turn the wrenchs again.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Shits coming out nice though


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

nagyon szép auto lesz mikor elkészül!! :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

stympy said:


> nagyon szép auto lesz mikor elkészül!! :thumbsup:


köszönöm... oh and a world record for Hungary today!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

What pump head are you using for motors? I've tried a stratopower on mine, but it doesn't sit properly. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

What kind of motors are you running? I'm running Westinghouse and the Stratopower bolts right up.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Are u running 13z or 14z? i just picked up a 63 lac and i was wondering if u could fit 13x7 in back with skirts?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

caddy4yaass said:


> Are u running 13z or 14z? i just picked up a 63 lac and i was wondering if u could fit 13x7 in back with skirts?


You will need to swap the spindles and get smaller calipers if you want to run 13x7's, assuming you do a disk brake conversion. You will also need to shorten the rear end if you want to run them to the rear because the latch on the skirt will hit and not work. I personally think the 13x7's are just a bit too small for that heavy ass car. You can run disk brakes from a later model 67-69 cadillac if you want to do a front wheel disk brake swap, they bolt right up.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

I also have a Westinghouse motor, and stratopower pump, but its different. What is the part # on yours? Do u have an extra pump head u like to get rid of?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Great work !!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Ok this car iskilling me, it is taking forever to find parts, break them down, chrome /polish them machine piece's etc... My carburetor setup is finally finished. Ihave 6 Holley 94's, which were used by Ford from 1938-57, a WW2 filter, and aslow down Republic valve that acts as a fuel regulator. A little differnet for a lowrider, but then again so is a 1962 convertible Cadillac.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Engine wit old school speed equipment will set this one apart. Mail-order engine builds are common place, & takes the fun fun out of part hunting. The mechanical theme of Ur engine will complement Ur aircraft set-up. Looks awesome!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> I also have a Westinghouse motor, and stratopower pump, but its different. What is the part # on yours? Do u have an extra pump head u like to get rid of?


Man I have 6 pump heads, four for the setup and two just in case. In regards to the part number let me take a look.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> Engine wit old school speed equipment will set this one apart. Mail-order engine builds are common place, & takes the fun fun out of part hunting. The mechanical theme of Ur engine will complement Ur aircraft set-up. Looks awesome!!!


Thank you, I wanted to keep it old since the setup is vintage as well.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Remarkable. It's so cool to see something 'different' and original like a '62 Cad lifted. Great work so far man


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

looking good !!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I got a tonshit moving right now to keep pushing on the Cadillac. I got the carburetorsback and rebuilt, all the linkages and fuel lines are in place. I'm thinkingabout swapping out the Cadillac hydromantic over for a 700R4, so before I buildnew linkages I need to decide if I want to tackle this or not. There is a lotmore work and money to convert everything over if I move forward with the700R4. I plan on driving this car and like some power on the freeways and streets.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I got a tonshit moving right now to keep pushing on the Cadillac. I got the carburetorsback and rebuilt, all the linkages and fuel lines are in place. I'm thinkingabout swapping out the Cadillac hydromantic over for a 700R4, so before I buildnew linkages I need to decide if I want to tackle this or not. There is a lotmore work and money to convert everything over if I move forward with the700R4. I plan on driving this car and like some power on the freeways and streets.
> 
> View attachment 542078
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

The front linkage still needs to be adjusted.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Also working on the hydraulic setup. Going with an aircraft setup because I wanted to keep the car as vintage as possiable plus, once all the aircraft components are rebuilt and I don't abuse the shit out of it is should last for as long as the car. At least I hope. Currenlty breaking down one of the Stratopower pump heads. The engineering that went into this is truely amazing, it is like artwork, at least to me it is.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of the inside of the Stratopower, enjoy.

What the F*@K I can't up load pics


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Unbelievable craftsmanship. I am currenlty reaching out to a LIL member for a rebuild kit. The housings will be polished, I like the original anodizing but it will not work with the overall look of the car.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

With the pump pulled apart I took the housing to get a high polish. The whole unit is polished except for the screws and the plugs, I plated those.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I wanted to keep the stampings on the pumphead, I thought it adds character.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

This took aminute but like I said I like shit to work so I had the window wiper motor andpump disassembled. I took all the pieces out to the chrome shop and then hadthe motor and pump rebuilt. The last Cadillac I built I did not connect the window wiper motorand I got caught in the rain a couple of times, it sucked. Yes it rains in LA.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I test fit the window motor and that Grant Spalding comes hella close to the window wiper motor, I may need to do some sheet metal work to make it fit. Or once I dial everything in and all the bolts are tightened down it will fit just fine.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

The new Grant Spalding ignition system calls for two coils. I had two finned Delco Remy coils that I had the "guts" removed. I then chrome platted them and had the housing "stuffed" with Bosch Blues internals. I think I will mount these towards the front of the motor. I have some laser cutting projects I’m working one. One of them will to try to build new mounts to mount an alternator, power steering pump, and compressor in a tight setup towards the front of the motor to keep the carburetors segregated on top of the motor.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice, you're not kidding around on this!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Going to be keeping a close eye on this build. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Firefly said:


> Very nice, you're not kidding around on this!


Yah There is a ton of work going in and specialty parts.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

dgriego said:


> Going to be keeping a close eye on this build. Can't wait to see the end result.


Thanks


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Just a couple of more parts that are going into my aircraft setup, a lot of counterboring and taping is going into this setup. All these pieces have been laser cut, and once they are mocked up they will all be chromed.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Not taping, tapping and threading. Taping would just look stupid and not hold up for shit.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took the rack apart and some other parts over to the chrome shop.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

The convertiblerack has some parts that are basically riveted together and to pull them apartI needed to grind the fastener off. I will replace it with a replica that willbe machined from stainless steel so it could be polished up to look like chrome,similar to what was done on my hood hinges.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

all of the aluminum and stainless has been polished and chromed


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Dropped more stuff off at the chrome shop


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Moving along nicely! This build is going to make me regret selling my 66 Eldorado.


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you been keeping track of what you've spent both time and money wise on this project, or would that just freak you out? Again, my favorite build on the site, and can't wait to see you tear into that old Pontiac convertible!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Mark 78 Coupe said:


> Have you been keeping track of what you've spent both time and money wise on this project, or would that just freak you out? Again, my favorite build on the site, and can't wait to see you tear into that old Pontiac convertible!


I have...I havea lot invested but not nearly as much as someone would have if they had someoneelse do it. I have a ton of time invested but I enjoy it. My job is completelydifferent than what I do while building this car so it is a stress reliever to me.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I have...I havea lot invested but not nearly as much as someone would have if they had someoneelse do it. I have a ton of time invested but I enjoy it. My job is completelydifferent than what I do while building this car so it is a stress reliever to me.


Amen brother :thumbsup: glad to see something different on the streets


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I'm running a 4 pumpaircraft hydraulic setup on my 1962 Cadillac. The first 62 Cadillac I had I ranhad a gate setup and I liked how quick it hit but....the ride was not fun after awhile. Everytime I hit a bump the rear would sway and i would drive this car everywhere. I added accumulators and theride and it rode a lot better. The only problem was the delay when hitting the switches. 

So with the car I'm building I want to keep as much as possible aircraftincluding my fittings. I am looking at picking up these 4 of these valves:



These are allnormally open and handle 3000 psi. I was hoping to hook them up so I couldleave them open and cut them off at the switch panel when I want to hit theswitches. I would connect them to four of these 3000 psi accumulators The longer thinner style.




Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

:wave: going to see if I can round you up a list


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> :wave: going to see if I can round you up a list


yep let me know


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> Coming along nicely.


Thanks, chipping away


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

very nice build. very inspiring topic. looking forward to seeing the setup, those motors are BEASTS, but they will match the car perfectly.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> very nice build. very inspiring topic. looking forward to seeing the setup, those motors are BEASTS, but they will match the car perfectly.


I appreciate the comment, looking to add more styles of cars to the lowrider market.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

looking good in here homie nice work!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

love the look / direction you're taking this caddy.:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

graham said:


> love the look / direction you're taking this caddy.:thumbsup:


 Thanks more metal work going on to get the engine bay ready for the plater.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I'm still mocking up the front end trying to figure out what stays and what goes. Since I am going to hide the wiring, all the old wire plug ports need to go. I am also going to wipe out the original holes for the horns and reconfigure their placement. I was oringinally thinking of adding two batteries, one for the car the other for the sound system, but I think I'm going to scratch that idea and stick to one.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Since I am going with a different style battery, I am deleting the the OG battery mounting points. All the welds will be molded, new mounts will be added before it goes to the plater.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Going to do the same treatment to the core support as well. I am planning on mounting and recessing the radiator into the core support, I'm planning on front mounting the AC compressor, alternator, and PS pump so I need some additional clearance between the engine and radiator. I will also take the core support apart at the spotwelds, do some molding, tap it in some places and put it back together once it's chromed.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

After I'm done molding the core support I will start to address the inner fenders removing the staples, and wire mount tabs that I will no longer need.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE WRK :h5:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

PIGEON said:


> NICE WRK :h5:


Thanks man


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I'm running a 4 pumpaircraft hydraulic setup on my 1962 Cadillac. The first 62 Cadillac I had I ranhad a gate setup and I liked how quick it hit but....the ride was not fun after awhile. Everytime I hit a bump the rear would sway and i would drive this car everywhere. I added accumulators and theride and it rode a lot better. The only problem was the delay when hitting the switches.
> 
> So with the car I'm building I want to keep as much as possible aircraftincluding my fittings. I am looking at picking up these 4 of these valves:
> 
> ...


those dumps look cool, the body looks almost like the body of a zigzag slowdown, have you looked into converting them to normally closed ????


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

implala66 said:


> those dumps look cool, the body looks almost like the body of a zigzag slowdown, have you looked into converting them to normally closed ????


I want to be able to use them (if I do use them) to turn the accumulator system off so I would need them to be normally open. I'm running zigzig slow downs so that's why I went with this style of valve.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Like Ur idea with the dumps. Lots a great fab ideas as well.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> Like Ur idea with the dumps. Lots a great fab ideas as well.


Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Removed the spotwelds and seperated the two halves on the core support. I have to cut down some of the metal so I have enough room to sink in the radiator. I then have to weld up all the holes, mold it, and then add taps so the pieces bolt back together allowing me to get a better polish and plate when I chrome it and install the radiator. This also gives me some additional space to front mount my compressor, power steering pump, and alternator.














So there is still a lot of work but you get the picture.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn bro, thats some bad ass work... you make me wanna try my little ass rust spot on the corner of my impala...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn bro, thats some bad ass work... you make me wanna try my little ass rust spot on the corner of my impala...


Try it, thats what I did. Also if you have a community college by your area that offers welding courses you may want to take a class. The amount of money I save doing the work myself is crazy. Finally, remember at the end of the day it's metal, so if you mess up cut it off and start again.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Your work is very impressive bro. I know you dont, but you could build cars for a living with the quality of your work. I am staying locked in to this build. :drama:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> Your work is very impressive bro. I know you dont, but you could build cars for a living with the quality of your work. I am staying locked in to this build. :drama:


Thanks man, I have another 62 Cadillac ragtop that I may build stock to sell.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Put some morework on the core support today. I spend so much time on shit that no one willnotice once the car is done, oh well. In order to mount the radiator I need toadd some box metal that I will cut to fit, tap, and use to bolt the whole thingback together after it chromed.









Picked the metal up from M&K in the scrap pile for 8 bucks.





















The two cavities on either side of the coresupport will be used. My thought is to recess two fabricated tanks, one will bethe radiator overflow tank and the other will be either my power steering tankto support the fluid or my window washer fluid tank. I need to see where I willmount the power steering pump; the fluid has to be higher than the pump. Atleast that is what KRC http://www.krcpower.com/ is telling me.

Also started to grind down some of the welds,still got a lot of work to smooth it out before I send it out to the plater.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good brother


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> Looking good brother


Thanks man


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

is the radiator just picked out of a catalogue by size or is it repurposed from another car?....

$8 metal cant beat that...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hi_ryder said:


> is the radiator just picked out of a catalogue by size or is it repurposed from another car?....
> 
> $8 metal cant beat that...


I got it from this place http://www.the-fan-man.com/index.html, dude was good to deal with. It is custom and did not realize how much room I needed in front of the motor for the alternator and PS pump.


----------



## TeezyfoSheezy (Apr 9, 2012)

Just saw this thread. Amazing. Ive got a 61 flat top 4 door Ive been working on for a few years and this is the perfect inspiration. Subscribed.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TeezyfoSheezy said:


> Just saw this thread. Amazing. Ive got a 61 flat top 4 door Ive been working on for a few years and this is the perfect inspiration. Subscribed.


Thanks man, trying to bring some attention to these old Cadillacs. I have a 61 BASKET CASE that I will get to build one day, I will need a 2 door hard top to make a conversion.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks man, trying to bring some attention to these old Cadillacs. I have a 61 BASKET CASE that I will get to build one day, I will need a 2 door hard top to make a conversion.


'

A 61 vert


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So I have not posted many pictures of my setup in the truck. I am going with an aircraft setup that has been a pain in the ass to piece together, but I need to get it done. Here are a couple of pictures of some things I have done so far.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I machined the base plates for my Bendix amphenol connectors, I picked up the aluminum from scrap and cut it down, tapped it. This part is just one piece to the puzzle. I used aircraft screws to match the rest of the fastners on the setup.









Also you can see how the laser cut pieces will be used on the setup. I am running a ton of counter bored socket head cap screws to assemble the whole thing. I want the setup to be as condensed as possible so the panels also act as a jig to hold everything together. Everything will be plumbed using stainless hard line, I have no idea how to hardline (I would like to learn one day) so I will need to reach out to someone, let me know if you know any good contacts for this. The threds that are hanging out will all be cut down, the plate itself is tapped so no nuts are needed. Finally the whole setup will be polished and chromed


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

happy thanksgiving brother


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> happy thanksgiving brother


You too friend.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

More chrome, and even more coming. I was thinking of chroming the whole dash, I mean the whole thing but I am afraid it will be too much plus it will blind the shit out of me when I drive. I need to start taking all this to my buddies machine shop to retap all the fastening points to remove all the chrome build up on the threading.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

JUST WENT THOUGH THE THREAD....... DAMN. AND THIS ONE IS GOING 2 BETTER THAN UR LAST ONE ? CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT... :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Blocky77 said:


> JUST WENT THOUGH THE THREAD....... DAMN. AND THIS ONE IS GOING 2 BETTER THAN UR LAST ONE ? CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT... :thumbsup:


Thanks man, hope so.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

DAMN BAD ASS DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD A TOPIC...REAL CLEAN WORK BRO AND THE CAR LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> DAMN BAD ASS DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD A TOPIC...REAL CLEAN WORK BRO AND THE CAR LOOKS AWESOME


Thanks Bro, I will still be sending you those A arms. I am waiting to see how the ones I have currently perform from an extension perspective. I'm afraid that the arms are currently extended to far plus the fact the one of the ears are crooked on each one they have to be replaced. So if I have to redo them I want to get the length right.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks Bro, I will still be sending you those A arms. I am waiting to see how the ones I have currently perform from an extension perspective. I'm afraid that the arms are currently extended to far plus the fact the one of the ears are crooked on each one they have to be replaced. So if I have to redo them I want to get the length right.


IM NOT TRIPPEN HOMIE...I GOT YOU COVERED WHEN YOU READY...THE CAR LOOKS AWESOME...THAT MOTOR IS CRAZY


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

There is no reason why this ride should not grace the cover of lowrider magazine. You damn sure raised the bar with this one brother.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 560373
> View attachment 560374
> 
> 
> Since I am going with a different style battery, I am deleting the the OG battery mounting points. All the welds will be molded, new mounts will be added before it goes to the plater.


Diggin the attention to detail your putting in this car


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> There is no reason why this ride should not grace the cover of lowrider magazine. You damn sure raised the bar with this one brother.


Man thanks I appreciate that. The funny thing is the first Caddy I built was photographed by LRM along with a model all dolled up to look like she was out of the 60's and it never made it to LRM. About 6 months after I sold the car to Japan they callled me asking to retake the shoot cause they misplaced the pics, oh well.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> Diggin the attention to detail your putting in this car


Thanks, the funny thing is that most people will never even notice it.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

BTW I have a Sanden 508 that I purchased to support my AC unit it is a used unit from Japan. Does anyone know of anyone in the LA area that rebuild AC compressors? I want to take it apart, chrome it all, and rebuild it.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks, the funny thing is that most people will never even notice it.


You really got to know the early 60s cadillacs to realize just how many mods and details you have done to this car already.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> You really got to know the early 60s cadillacs to realize just how many mods and details you have done to this car already.


Yeah you should see some of the other stuff thats coming up, a lot of time and money on very subtle changes. Keeping an eye on your build too, tons of work.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> Nice work!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks a lot I appreciate it man.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So it's time tostart working on the mounts for the engine bay to support the compressor, powersteering pump, and alternator. Again the idea is to front mount everything sothe focus is on the carburetors and that there isn't a ton of junk to coverthem up. 

I picked up this compressor on eBay. it is a Sanden 508 that came out of a SAAB, I believe it issimilar to the one Vintage Air uses. I need to find out if this will work formy system so if there are any AC guys out there any input would be appreciated.The unit in total with shipping was $21.00 so if it works that would beawesome. I hate to purchase a new unit since it has to be taken apart to bechromed and polished. This unit was made in Japan and is not a Chinese unit.Finally if this works I will replace the back plate to take AN fittings.





























Now I need topay a visit to pick a part to score an alternator. I want something that is ahigher amp model and needs to take a v-belt, if anyone has any ideas on makeand model


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> So it's time tostart working on the mounts for the engine bay to support the compressor, powersteering pump, and alternator. Again the idea is to front mount everything sothe focus is on the carburetors and that there isn't a ton of junk to coverthem up.
> 
> I picked up this compressor on eBay. it is a Sanden 508 that came out of a SAAB, I believe it issimilar to the one Vintage Air uses. I need to find out if this will work formy system so if there are any AC guys out there any input would be appreciated.The unit in total with shipping was $21.00 so if it works that would beawesome. I hate to purchase a new unit since it has to be taken apart to bechromed and polished. This unit was made in Japan and is not a Chinese unit.Finally if this works I will replace the back plate to take AN fittings.
> 
> ...


You can run a regular powermaster alt they come in different amps but you will have to get the alt brackets from a 63 b/c there designed for an alt not a generator. On my brothers 61 electra he took the generator off and put a powermaster alt on it he just found a 64 rivi that had a 401 and got the brackets off of it. Let me see if I can find some pics of the motor in my 63


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Heres how they look with the alt and ac brackets. Non ac cars were different


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Big C thanks, that was the similar setup I did in my old duece. I am planning on running the alt and AC tighter to the water pump so it is low and infront of the motor. Similar to the serpentine setup below, but using v-belts.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Have you tried a place like bills hot rod brackets? To see if the make something custom for these motors


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> Have you tried a place like bills hot rod brackets? To see if the make something custom for these motors


I will give them a shout. I think in the end I will draw the out and lazer cut them. I have other parts i still need to have cut out for the hydraulics and skirt so I will gang the whole job together.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I will give them a shout. I think in the end I will draw the out and lazer cut them. I have other parts i still need to have cut out for the hydraulics and skirt so I will gang the whole job together.


Yea I was just about to say that you may have to build some custom ones. Only thing is how far can the alt go before it hits the oil filter base?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

On the 390 that came in the 62 the oil filter is towards the rear of the engine on the pass side. I am concerned with how close I could have the alternator to the power steering pump. I am going with a KRC aluminum unit and I paid a hell of a lot less then what they are sell for now.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## TeezyfoSheezy (Apr 9, 2012)

Are you a member over at http://www.61-62cadillacs.com/forums? I'd ask over there they might know something. There's a lot of very knowledgeable caddy guys on that forum.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Building the Cadillac I wanted to do some modifications however I wanted them to be subtile. I know that I wanted to keep just the factory radio and I did not want to stuff a different head unit into the glove box. I also wanted to add a reveb and color bar, but i wanted to look like a factory option that Cadillac offered in the 60's. I reached out to Hector (LIL member known as HCAT) and told him what I was looking to do. He nailed it.

The area there I wanted the color bar to go is where you see the Cadillac script under the radio.









Hector cut it out and got it ready for the color bar.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Hector also completelydisassembled the factory Cadillac radio and a Retrosound Apache and stuffed allthe guts from the Apache components inside the factory Cadillac radio retainingall the functionality of the factory push buttons, station button, and dials.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is theunit mocked up, it still needs some screws to hold it all together that’s whythe radio looks like it's not sitting straight. The unit works great, I wasblown away. I have all the functionality of a modern radio and maintained theoriginal look of the dash. I still need to swap out the lens for a teal colorto match the color of the car, and the color bar knob is going to go where thefan switch sat. That way the knob sits next to the color bar and the knob willmatch the style of the radio knob, just smaller. Finally I will have thelettering laser engraved to match the font Cadillac used in the 1962 Cadillac.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

[video]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/89gXIJcu9fg?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]

Here is a clip Hector put together to show how the unit works.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Maybe this will work


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

BADASS!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> BADASS!


Thanks Man


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Here is theunit mocked up, it still needs some screws to hold it all together that’s whythe radio looks like it's not sitting straight. The unit works great, I wasblown away. I have all the functionality of a modern radio and maintained theoriginal look of the dash. I still need to swap out the lens for a teal colorto match the color of the car, and the color bar knob is going to go where thefan switch sat. That way the knob sits next to the color bar and the knob willmatch the style of the radio knob, just smaller. Finally I will have thelettering laser engraved to match the font Cadillac used in the 1962 Cadillac.
> 
> View attachment 578577
> 
> ...


Looks good with all that chrome!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dayum! that's sweet! I hate the glove boxed radio on the old cars....I love how hcat refit the new stuff into the o.g. and how the color bar is all integrated into the dash!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> dayum! that's sweet! I hate the glove boxed radio on the old cars....I love how hcat refit the new stuff into the o.g. and how the color bar is all integrated into the dash!


Thanks...it's a bit different and I get to use my glove box.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hcat54 said:


> Looks good with all that chrome!


Lot more chrome on that dash then those pieces.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Maybe this will work


 damn brother once again raising the bar I cant wait to see what you do with the 58 rag


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> damn brother once again raising the bar I cant wait to see what you do with the 58 rag


Man I'm just trying to wrap this one up, I know what I want to do with the 58 but it's going to be a minute before I touch it.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I need help again...I am redoing the lettering in my instrument panel and i need to know what font Cadillac used in 1962. Does anyone know where I could find info on old car fonts?


----------



## TeezyfoSheezy (Apr 9, 2012)

You could search on dafont.com for free calligraphy fonts and find something close. Other option would be to find an image if what you want and have a sign shop duplicate it in vector for stencils or whatever you need. Not sure exactly what you're doing but if you just needed a stencil to paint it on, that could work.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TeezyfoSheezy said:


> You could search on dafont.com for free calligraphy fonts and find something close. Other option would be to find an image if what you want and have a sign shop duplicate it in vector for stencils or whatever you need. Not sure exactly what you're doing but if you just needed a stencil to paint it on, that could work.


I'm trying to have the instrument cluster painted teal and the numbers to be laser cut in a silver reflective sticker so they standout against the teal background.


----------



## TeezyfoSheezy (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm trying to picture this but maybe I don't quite get it. If you're using a "silver reflective sticker" than a sign shop would definitely be able to do that. I used to work at one and we did all kinds of custom stuff. You could easily get some numbers or letters or anything for that matter cut out of silver reflective vinyl material and install it yourself. If you need some help, just let me know. Here's a link to the shop I worked for http://syntheticdesigns.com/


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is what I am trying to do. The instrument panel on a 1962 Cadillac is a real dark brown with the writing in white, which was originally screened. Since I am going chrome on the dash and the color of the car is going to be teal. I am going strip away the dark brown, and repaint it candy teal, then lay the numbers out in a chrome reflective sticker or laser cut reflective plexi over the teal so it pops. I want to replace all the numbers and all the lettering in the original font.


----------



## TeezyfoSheezy (Apr 9, 2012)

To me it sounds like cutting it out of vinyl would be the easiest solution. There's chrome, silver, brushed metal and pretty much any color of vinyl you can think of. Then once you paint it you can just carefully lay it on top. I would look at that font site I posted, and find something really close to original. If you can't find the exact condensed font you can use a regular font and stretch it up or use a different font altogether if you just want something different. Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Build looks good homie!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Panel is cut and ready to get cleaned up with the wire wheel and some metal prep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try doing this same trick with the angle iron but use a 4inch cut off wheel instead. It works great


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Try doing this same trick with the angle iron but use a 4inch cut off wheel instead. It works great


Yep scrap metal being put to use. I love my plasma cutter, makes work flow so much quicker.


----------



## TeezyfoSheezy (Apr 9, 2012)

Just thought of something else. You could scan the current instrument cluster and have it turned into vector art to be cut out of vinyl. I have heard of painting over vinyl if you wanted to clear it or you could use the vinyl as a stencil and spray down your silver then do the teal on top. If you need help with it maybe we could work something out.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TeezyfoSheezy said:


> Just thought of something else. You could scan the current instrument cluster and have it turned into vector art to be cut out of vinyl. I have heard of painting over vinyl if you wanted to clear it or you could use the vinyl as a stencil and spray down your silver then do the teal on top. If you need help with it maybe we could work something out.


Hmmm thats a thoughts. I have someone looking at the font and will see what comes of it. The silver I am looking to do is to look like chrome, I am trying to achieve that look. The panel would then be painted with a small bit of pinstriping


----------



## TeezyfoSheezy (Apr 9, 2012)

I guess in that case you could cut out a piece metal, have it chromed and use the stencil on top to only paint everything but the numbers and marks. Let me know what you figure out and if I can help.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


>


Yup I dig this kind of shit, keep it up.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hows it coming along brother


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> Hows it coming along brother


Its coming, still have some machining to do for the setup. Man sometimes I wish I would have gone with a simple gate setup instead of aircraft and then I think....nah I'll deal with the headaches. Also I have to laser cut all the brackets for the front mount setup on the engine.


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe (Apr 10, 2012)

I continue to be amazed by your build. Do you ever sleep? I'm retired, and I just don't see how you juggle a job, house remodeling, and your amazing build. Keep up the incredible work. Merry Christmas, Mark.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Mark 78 Coupe said:


> I continue to be amazed by your build. Do you ever sleep? I'm retired, and I just don't see how you juggle a job, house remodeling, and your amazing build. Keep up the incredible work. Merry Christmas, Mark.


Thanks man Merry Christmas to you too. I really need you peeps to keep me motivated cuz I start to get lazy. I will work on the car during some of my days off for the holidays.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here are the machined parts for the amphenols. It's part of a bigger puzzle.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Taking down the carbon build up from the laser cut.






Drill and tapping the bases






Here is the base for my dumps, filters, and check valves. All counter bored so the assembly could be dissasembled, chromed, and reassembled.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Maybe this will work


Man...nothing better than a custom color bar in the dash. That reverb option is damn cool!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Zet up iz gonna b Zerious!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big pimpin said:


> Man...nothing better than a custom color bar in the dash. That reverb option is damn cool!


Ya, Hector did a great job. Could not be happier.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good homie!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Really feeling the fab work and ideas on this caddy. Amazing. This is a whole another level of building right there 2:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took the alternator and compressor to get dissasembled. Going to have the housings polished and chromed for both units. The inside of the compressor works on a wobbler plate similar to the Stratopower pump heads going into the hydraulic setup. I am also going to paint a few parts to match the car so I have to clean them up before I shoot them with paint.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Looking good as usual. Keep grinding homie!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

abelblack65 said:


> Zet up iz gonna b Zerious!


x2


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

This is gonna be a bad ass ride.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I've been hella busy on the house cuz family is coming overfrom Europe and I need to wrap it up. I have a ton of shit in the works with the car, but seriously I need to get back on it.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> Zet up iz gonna b Zerious!


Going to be in Chicago for one night, then shooting over to Wisconsin the next day for work. Any recommendations on on deep dish pizza? I'll be staying on Michigan Ave.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Gino's East


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

whats good... TTT


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Amazing project confirming my thoughts that early 60's Cadillacs would make amazing lowriders. Glad to see someone leading the way on them. 

I'll keep working on my Impala, but I'll be dreaming of a Cadillac secretly in the back of my mind, which kind of reminds me of some relationships I've had with girls while fantasizing about other girls....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good homie!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, yah I know I got to get back on the car. Im putting the finishing touches (Stripping 100 years of paint and sanding) on a fireplace mantel from 1890 that is going in my living room. It is a salvage from an old victorian mansion from Philli and is a bitch of a job.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks everyone, yah I know I got to get back on the car. Im putting the finishing touches (Stripping 100 years of paint and sanding) on a fireplace mantel from 1890 that is going in my living room. It is a salvage from an old victorian mansion from Philli and is a bitch of a job.


Nice I got an old late 50s Pepsi machine I want to start restoring soon and a gas pump from the same era.


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hcat54 said:


> :wave:


Whats up Hector. Whats going on with the AC levels?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice build


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks everyone, yah I know I got to get back on the car. Im putting the finishing touches (Stripping 100 years of paint and sanding) on a fireplace mantel from 1890 that is going in my living room. It is a salvage from an old victorian mansion from Philli and is a bitch of a job.



Mmmmmmmmi can taste the lead paint!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

whoa, havent been in here in awile. things are looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT for some spy pics of set-up


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Ill get some more pics up soon. For the setup I'm still chasing down fittings, and having everything rebuilt. Going all aircraft including fittings and to do it right the pumps, and motors (in my opinion) should be rebuilt.








If you look at the top right hand corner, you can see where I'm going with the setup.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tx 4 pics, setup Lookn nice!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Ill get some more pics up soon. For the setup I'm still chasing down fittings, and having everything rebuilt. Going all aircraft including fittings and to do it right the pumps, and motors (in my opinion) should be rebuilt.
> 
> View attachment 607544
> 
> If you look at the top right hand corner, you can see where I'm going with the setup.



I got some pics of that setup if u want me to post em?! Lol


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Whats up Hector. Whats going on with the AC levels?


It's in the works! :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

hcat54 said:


> It's in the works! :thumbsup:


Thank you sir, you and your pops are great to work with.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> I got some pics of that setup if u want me to post em?! Lol


Nah man...I'll intercept your package at the chrome shop. J/K


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Nah man...I'll intercept your package at the chrome shop. J/K


No no....you win!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That custom radio is the shit badass right there homie


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thank you sir, you and your pops are great to work with.


Thanks!


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That custom radio is the shit badass right there homie


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That custom radio is the shit badass right there homie


Thanks man, Hcat hooked it up. Every button and knob works.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Ill get some more pics up soon. For the setup I'm still chasing down fittings, and having everything rebuilt. Going all aircraft including fittings and to do it right the pumps, and motors (in my opinion) should be rebuilt.
> 
> View attachment 607544
> 
> If you look at the top right hand corner, you can see where I'm going with the setup.


Nice!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Since I amusing all stainless steel AN and Boss fittings I run into issues with finding afitting that provides me with the distance I need. I had a #8 bulkhead with anadded bulkhead nut machined down to a Boss fitting for the dump. This providedme with the spacing I needed. I liked the clearance however I hated thebulkiness of the fitting as well as how the two nuts where not lining up. 









To correct theproblem I turned down the bulkhead to match the 90 degree female, female. Ilike this look a lot better, however to make sure it behaves as one piece I willstill need to Tig weld the two fittings together, then clean the welds beforeit is all polished. I will also chamfer the nut to balance the look of the original Boss fitting to the left.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Since I was at the shop I also started to address the fan that will be added to the hydraulic motor.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just feakin beautiful.....:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is a sideby side of the original stainless steel bulk head, and what it was machinedinto. It looks like a simple fitting however there is a lot of work there. Cutand resized, the nut was chamfered to match the other fitting that holds theslowdown. I took down the shoulder on the bulk head down so the jam nut couldsit flush against it. I also turned the bulkhead to the same measurement of the90 degree swivel. Finally the fitting was turned to accept an O-ring.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

BTW I still need to get the right O-ring, these were just to test. I also need to chamfer the inside on the Boss end.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is one of thepuzzle pieces for the setup. Mike gave me the idea of how the setup should flowand we both agreed that the setup should be as tight as possible. The dumps,slow downs, check valves, and filters had to be close. In order for me to accomplishthis I had a jig laser cut to the same dimensions of the dump valve, I alsoadded mounts to support the setup. I counter bored the dumps and ran a ton oftaps (about 80 taps on this piece of the project alone). Some taps support theoffset dumps, and some to hold the assembly together. 

I still need to runa small tap into the body of the dump valve that is under the top dump, I knowsome of you will disagree however in order for the setup to hold tight I needto run a very shallow tap. I also machined mounts for the cannon plugs so theycould attach to the jig. The whole jig could be disassembled when it is time topaint, polish, and chrome. 

All the fittingsare stainless aircraft surplus, and the setup will be hard lined. I will be adding a lot more custom machinedpieces and details on the setup including the plate, and on the mounts for themotor and pumps.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is one of the puzzle pieces for the setup. Mike gave me the idea of how the setup should flow and we both agreed that the setup should be as tight as possible. The dumps,slow downs, check valves, and filters had to be close. In order for me to accomplish this I had a jig laser cut to the same dimensions of the dump valve, I also added mounts to support the setup. I counter bored the dumps and ran a ton oftaps (about 80 taps on this piece of the project alone). Some taps support the offset dumps, and some to hold the assembly together. 

I still need to run a small tap into the body of the dump valve that is under the top dump, I know some of you will disagree however in order for the setup to hold tight I need to run a very shallow tap. I also machined mounts for the cannon plugs so they could attach to the jig. The whole jig could be disassembled when it is time to paint, polish, and chrome. 

All the fittings are stainless aircraft surplus, and the setup will be hard lined. I will be adding a lot more custom machined pieces and details on the setup including the plate, and on the mounts for the motor and pumps.







​


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I also got these getting rebuilt.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 612189
> View attachment 612192
> View attachment 612191
> View attachment 612193


That is some of the hottest shit I have ever seen.. That shit looks like it took weeks to design and assemble. Simply Amazing swerve n serve.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

low4ever said:


> That is some of the hottest shit I have ever seen.. That shit looks like it took weeks to design and assemble. Simply Amazing swerve n serve.


Thanks....at work I would sit through meetings and doodle ideas on how the setup should lay out. I will try to find some of the drawings and post them. This was more like months, not weeks.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Amazing! Set-up looks intense!!!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Good job homie! On another level!


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Man, this will definitely blow peoples minds once it's out riding.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I also got these getting rebuilt.
> 
> View attachment 612194


:fool2:


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

CRAZY Setup right there! Looks incredible!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 612189
> View attachment 612192
> View attachment 612191
> View attachment 612193


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I swear i looked at this mock up about 50 times. I think this car will be talked about a lot for awhile when it's finished. I seen the pics of your old one and it was bad as hell. Good to see something completely different than what everybody is else is doing. Definitely gonna be a game changer. I'm loving this year Caddy...:sprint:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

low4ever said:


> I swear i looked at this mock up about 50 times. I think this car will be talked about a lot for awhile when it's finished. I seen the pics of your old one and it was bad as hell. Good to see something completely different than what everybody is else is doing. Definitely gonna be a game changer. I'm loving this year Caddy...:sprint:


Ah man thanks I appreciate it. This has taking me a while to do. A lot of nights at the machine shop. Still have the motor and pumps as well as the plate and battery rack to build.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

cougar_chevy said:


> CRAZY Setup right there! Looks incredible!


Thanks man, I'm hoping that once all is done and all the lines are run it flows nice. I hate a ton of lines running all over the setup so I am tying to keep it as simple and tight as possible.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Just send it to the crusher and give me the set up! Looking good pimp!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Just send it to the crusher and give me the set up! Looking good pimp!


 Thanks man chipping away. Right now on my days off I work on stripping this mantel during the day and go to the machine shop at night.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 612189
> View attachment 612192
> View attachment 612191
> View attachment 612193


liking the setup. looks like its going to walk away and shoot from the sides. Transfarmers....:thumbsup:..


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> liking the setup. looks like its going to walk away and shoot from the sides. Transfarmers....:thumbsup:..


Yah I kinda thought it looked like it had legs. It will look different with the hardlines, and the polish and paint...at least i hope it does.


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

very nice work, cant wait to see it done! your craftsmanship is on another level:thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

All the work and subtle touches are super nice. reminds me I aint doin shit.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

fucking wow....


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took the fans off of the motors, as you could see they are a bit plain. I plan on customizing it a bit to flow with the way the setup will lay out in the trunk. Once the motors are rebuilt, the fan will be installed and balanced.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is beautiful craftmenship.....:fool2:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Good God I have so many projects going right now and the car itself is projects on top of projects. So I have been splitting time between the house and the car. Currently all of the pump heads are being rebuilt and the housings have been dropped off at the polisher.








Might as well rebuild all of them at the same time. Four for this car and two for the next car.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I am also switching the stock Caddy tranny for a 700R4. I reached out to Dana Sniff out in Irvine. Dude is hella cool, great to work with, and been in the transmission business for over 40 years. He generally build trannys for race cars but took this project on. He supplied me with an 80's 700R4 and he is building it to support 500 horses. I picked up the case and a few odds and ends to have them polished and chromed before giving them back to Dana to have the tranny rebuilt. Once the tranny is back in the car Dana will work with me to reconfigure the Geometry to make sure the car shifts correctly. I will get better performance from this swap compaired to the original stock tranny, plus I will now have overdrive.





















When I told Dana my plans for the tranny he started to turn one of the parts so it would polish and chrome better, no extra charge. As far as pricing he is better than what I could find comperable to what he is charging with with all the goodies he is adding.







This is he garage at home, it is like a full line tranny shop. I also have a conversion kit on order to mate the 390 Cadillac motor to this newer model tranny.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Dropped off the transmission housing for chrome and polish


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Whats been up brother? See your still plugging away at it this is going to be one badd ass caddy.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 638001
> View attachment 638002
> View attachment 638003
> 
> Dropped off the transmission housing for chrome and polish


That's going to look crazy!

I think I see my copper parts in the background


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Haven't checked in on this build in a long time. You are doing a serious build here, looks great. Keep up the hard work.:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> Whats been up brother? See your still plugging away at it this is going to be one badd ass caddy.


 I been kinda slacking on the car because I have been working on the house, but I have to start shifting gears and get going on it. I have the rear bumper molded, have to test fit it. If it fits well I'm going to drop it off at the chrome shop.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> That's going to look crazy!
> 
> I think I see my copper parts in the background


Could be....


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Haven't checked in on this build in a long time. You are doing a serious build here, looks great. Keep up the hard work.:thumbsup:


I seen shit you have done so I really appreciate the compliment.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I while back I was working on the car and doing some welding. I happen to look up and what do I see....the Google truck. I said whats up, and kept working.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So along with the front bumper the rear bumper is now molded. Now this has been a bitch. First the body is sitting on the frame but the body mounts are not torked down so it is a "little" crooked. So now I am trying to see if the bumper lines up annnnddd...no of course not. So I have to reset the body to make sure it is sitting deadnut straight. Then bolt the bumper back up. fingers crossed it lines right up.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

The rear Cadillac bumpers fit like shit in the first place so this is going to be a pain in my ass. I couldn't take how dirty my garage has become so I spent most of the day cleaning it. I will work on the bumper next week.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Transmission case getting done.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I while back I was working on the car and doing some welding. I happen to look up and what do I see....the Google truck. I said whats up, and kept working.
> 
> View attachment 639055



hahahaha thats awsome!



serve_n_swerve said:


> So along with the front bumper the rear bumper is now molded. Now this has been a bitch. First the body is sitting on the frame but the body mounts are not torked down so it is a "little" crooked. So now I am trying to see if the bumper lines up annnnddd...no of course not. So I have to reset the body to make sure it is sitting deadnut straight. Then bolt the bumper back up. fingers crossed it lines right up.
> View attachment 640652
> View attachment 640654
> View attachment 640667
> ...


this will be so worth it in the end!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Picked up the transmission housing today. It came out really nice. I know that most of it will be covered by the body of the car however since I was having it built to specs why not.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 644267
> View attachment 644268
> View attachment 644269
> View attachment 644270
> ...



That's redonk!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 644267
> View attachment 644268
> View attachment 644269
> View attachment 644270
> ...


Niceeeee


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Got to pick up all the Stratopower housings. I was very pleased with the way they came out. The polisher was able to get in the ribbing area, I still have to clean out some of the compound. Soon they will be set off to have them rebuilt.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Got to pick up all the Stratopower housings. I was very pleased with the way they came out. The polisher was able to get in the ribbing area, I still have to clean out some of the compound. Soon they will be set off to have them rebuilt.
> 
> View attachment 644883
> View attachment 644884
> ...


Ohhh yea!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Got to pick up all the Stratopower housings. I was very pleased with the way they came out. The polisher was able to get in the ribbing area, I still have to clean out some of the compound. Soon they will be set off to have them rebuilt.
> 
> View attachment 644883
> View attachment 644884
> ...


Don't know what they are...but they sure do look awesome lol!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> Don't know what they are...but they sure do look awesome lol!



Ha...funny. They are Stratopower pump heads that will be used for the setup in my Cadillac. Four will go in my setup, and two will be spares or carry overs for the next build. These pump heads are from the Korean War era so I personally think it is critical to get them rebuilt. There is an Aircraft hydraulic guro in here that has been nice enough to take on the build.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Dayum!!!!! Pump heads look RIDICULOUS.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

abelblack65 said:


> Dayum!!!!! Pump heads look RIDICULOUS.


x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Ha...funny. They are Stratopower pump heads that will be used for the setup in my Cadillac. Four will go in my setup, and two will be spares or carry overs for the next build. These pump heads are from the Korean War era so I personally think it is critical to get them rebuilt. *There is an Aircraft hydraulic guro in here that has been nice enough to take on the build.*


just hope that asshole knows what he is doing!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> just hope that asshole knows what he is doing!!!


Shit me too!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Anymore updates


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SHITS CRAZY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SHITS CRAZY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED


That makes two of us.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

happy 4th :wave:

any updates?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

great updates.... love this build.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

OK got motivated, came back from the Torres show. Time to dust it off and start again


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I love the polish finish on my Stratopower pump heads, however with time and oil the polish will dull so....going to chrome them. I painted on Lacquer stop-off on the inside of the pump heads and all the ports and threads. NO chrome, nickel, or cooper will get into the housings. I stopped by this shop that plates parts for the defense department, as well as Space-X. They said this was the best stuff for plating when you don't want any of the plating to get into areas where it should not be.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Do work!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I love the polish finish on my Stratopower pump heads, however with time and oil the polish will dull so....*going to chrome them*.


:fool2:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> just hope that asshole knows what he is doing!!!


x1000000


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

graham said:


> x1000000


Me too


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I give up I have been trying to upload pics for two days and can't figure it out. I have no idea why this thing is not working.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Just use tinypic or something like that, the image uploader on here sucks.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I give up I have been trying to upload pics for two days and can't figure it out. I have no idea why this thing is not working.


I use photobucket. I've used it for bout 8 years


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Whip looks good so far homie. Love the lines of the 61&62 caddys. I have a 61 myself.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

graham said:


> x1000000


What's up eh!?


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't give up on the pics.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Bad ass build!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> What's up eh!?



same old brother.
I see you're keeping busy!! love it.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT from page 4...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Should have the chrome pump heads back soon.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2ir660z" target="_blank"><img src="http://i44.tinypic.com/2ir660z.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

FINALLY!!! So just loaded a pic of the pump heads with the lacquer stop off. This is used to keep the chrome from getting on the inside of the part and throwing off dimensions and threads. I should have them back from the chrome shop this week.


----------



## My1963Impala (Sep 10, 2009)

:wow: 

Any updates?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

My1963Impala said:


> :wow:
> 
> Any updates?


Working on the core support to recess the radiator, overflow and window washer fluid. The core support will be something that could be completely disassembled so it could get all chromed and reduce the nickel flash. I will also need it to come apart to install the radiator, run all the wires, and hardlines.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Oh and waiting for the damn pumpheads, and tranny case from the chrome shop


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

In order to chrome the entire convertible rack and reduce any nickel flash I had to completely disassemble the rack including the rivets. I took them to Roland Hall, the same dude who did my hood hinges and hood latch. He took out the rivets so I could chrome them and then he reinstalled stainless rivets that were polished to look like chrome. Roland does an awesome job. Everything is measured and aligned so it moves smoothly. He even uses aviation grade lubricant to reduce wear.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I also took the rack and a ton of other chromed pieces to the powder coater to have the none polished sides powder coated "Geyser Teal" the same color as the frame.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Also I am a big fan of hotrods and customs, I wanted to blend in some of that aesthetic where possible without taking away from the look of the lowrider. I picked up two 1949 Studebaker Champion hood ornaments that I will machine and use them to add some details to the hydraulic setup.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

gonna be sick!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Bawse!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I cant wait to see it done...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Got to pick up all the Stratopower housings. I was very pleased with the way they came out. The polisher was able to get in the ribbing area, I still have to clean out some of the compound. Soon they will be set off to have them rebuilt.
> 
> View attachment 644883
> View attachment 644884
> ...


_*HOLY SHIT.... I DIDNT NOTICE THIS PICTURE.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

drasticbean said:


> _*HOLY SHIT.... I DIDNT NOTICE THIS PICTURE.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


 yeah I'm hoping they come out nice chromed, still waiting for them.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

test


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Been working on reassembling the core support. The radiator recessed into the core support will allow me to front mount the AC compressor, PS pump, and alternator


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Good lord what the fuck is up with posting pics


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


>


We had to do something similar when we put a 472 in the 59 caddy. Can't wait to check this project out.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

:h5: Looking good brother


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Thanks man, btw you bringing that 64 back from the dead for real.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> We had to do something similar when we put a 472 in the 59 caddy. Can't wait to check this project out.


yeah if I build another Caddy custom I'm going with the 500 block


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So still working on the car. Going to start mocking up the interior including speaker locations. I want to try to make the sound system blend with the interior so I may need to cut into the sheet metal panels that support the interior. The plan is to strip away all the rust, weld up any loose or broken springs. Once that is done I will powder coat the seat and seat springs the same color of the car and rerun all the wiring. I may also run heated seats. The panels will all be Rhino lined since they get completely wrapped in fabric and will help with the sound dampening. I will also Rhino line the floor and inside door and quarter panels to help reduce noise, insulate, and reduce the chance of the car ever rusting again. Here are all the panels at the stripper to get dipped.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


>


I did the inside of my car the same way except I used raptor liner.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> I did the inside of my car the same way except I used raptor liner.


 did it help, did you like it?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> did it help, did you like it?


as far as it helping I don't know yet b/c I have not got to that point. But as far as do I like it yes its very easy to apply you can spray it yourself from home and its tintable. A whole kit is only like 100 bucks


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> as far as it helping I don't know yet b/c I have not got to that point. But as far as do I like it yes its very easy to apply you can spray it yourself from home and its tintable. A whole kit is only like 100 bucks


 Got it thats great info, I want to make sure that for the most part this car will not have rust issues every again, and is super quite from road noise. i will aslo add some type of Dynamat. I know it's a convertible so I will still have some noise issues.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Got it thats great info, I want to make sure that for the most part this car will not have rust issues every again, and is super quite from road noise. i will aslo add some type of Dynamat. I know it's a convertible so I will still have some noise issues.


Its made by upol. The first time I bought a kit they gave me the gun to spray it with I think the kits on ebay also include the gun with them. I'm going to run dynamat over the top of mine and insibe doors, rear deck etc. I want mine super insulated for the stereo system I'm running.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

http://s923.photobucket.com/user/frank_madarasz/media/coresupportthree_zps43f81715.jpg.htmlhttp://s923.photobucket.com/user/frank_madarasz/media/coresupportthree_zps43f81715.jpg.htmlhttp://s923.photobucket.com/user/frank_madarasz/media/coresupportfour_zpsb8e30eac.jpg.html


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Still wrapping up the core support, almost done. Sorry about the bad pics.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

All the stainless steel rivets have been machined, polished, and back in place. The arms move very freely and there are no spots with nickel flash. Now I have to run tapes and dyes on all the fastners, pick up the weather striping, and assemble the rack. Again Roland Hall did a great job, he even machined some of the large screws out of stainless steel since they were broken.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

A pic of my buddy Andy helping me out with drilling the holes to assemble the core support


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad73/frank_madarasz/coresupportsix_zps735935b4.jpg


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Core support is almost done. I will then replace all the temporary fastners with stainless steel button head screws.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Man the core support was a bitch. I thought it was going to be easy to recess the radiator into the core support, it was not. I still have more work to do before it is all wrapped up. I still have to deburr the holes, finish molding some area and get better mounts for the radiator. The ones I have are too small. With the radiator like this I can now work on fabricating brackets to front mount the PS pump, AC compressor, and alternator. The thought is to have the carbs the only thing on top of the engine.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

core support in place


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

<a href="http://s923.photobucket.com/user/frank_madarasz/media/coresupporteight_zps2cfc1a77.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad73/frank_madarasz/coresupporteight_zps2cfc1a77.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo coresupporteight_zps2cfc1a77.jpg"/></a> <a href="http://s923.photobucket.com/user/frank_madarasz/media/coresupporteleven_zpsea5edcfd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad73/frank_madarasz/coresupporteleven_zpsea5edcfd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo coresupporteleven_zpsea5edcfd.jpg"/></a> <a href="http://s923.photobucket.com/user/frank_madarasz/media/coresupportten_zps467fdabd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad73/frank_madarasz/coresupportten_zps467fdabd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo coresupportten_zps467fdabd.jpg"/></a>


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Seriously posting on here is more complicated then fabricating metal. I am a minute from stopping this shit, it is so aggravating.  Yup I'm going to clean and organize my garage tomorrow, it is horrible.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

that motor looks unreal.. don't stop!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

DONT STOP.... U CANT STOP....!!!


----------



## TeezyfoSheezy (Apr 9, 2012)

That's insane, its hard to find 390s that nice on hot rods. This car is gonna be soo dope.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

LOOKS DOPE ASFUK HOMIE


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Seriously posting on here is more complicated then fabricating metal. I am a minute from stopping this shit, it is so aggravating.  Yup I'm going to clean and organize my garage tomorrow, it is horrible.


:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks man, cant wait to see your 64


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TeezyfoSheezy said:


> That's insane, its hard to find 390s that nice on hot rods. This car is gonna be soo dope.


 Thanks, I hope that the hotrod crowd appreciates what I built. I took a lot of inspiration from the crowd.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOOKS DOPE ASFUK HOMIE


 This means a lot coming from you, thanks man. If you are ever in the LA area give me a shout.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

drasticbean said:


> DONT STOP.... U CANT STOP....!!!


 I wont, I will keep the pics coming.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

graham said:


> that motor looks unreal.. don't stop!!


 Thanks lowrider brother from the other side of the border.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

serve_n_swerve said:


> All the stainless steel rivets have been machined, polished, and back in place. The arms move very freely and there are no spots with nickel flash. Now I have to run tapes and dyes on all the fastners, pick up the weather striping, and assemble the rack. Again Roland Hall did a great job, he even machined some of the large screws out of stainless steel since they were broken.


I was gonna guess those were Forrest Gump's leg braces, but I assume they're something way cooler than that.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Caballo said:


> I was gonna guess those were Forrest Gump's leg braces, but I assume they're something way cooler than that.


 hahaha....it will look way better once the rack is put together. I need to run the fastners through some dies to clean up the chrome buildup on the threads first. Also putting in a order for the weather stripping. Then I will add it to the car. The thought is to get the car completely built and running while it is in its metal state to make sure everything lines up, then break it all down for paint. Then put it all together again.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

WOW!! The engine is tits bro... Plus what's going in the trunk is crazy...I was at Tattoo76 house the other day and we were just talking about your build bro...Great choice


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

serve_n_swerve said:


> yeah if I build another Caddy custom I'm going with the 500 block


Got one in my 61 n love it


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

low4ever said:


> WOW!! The engine is tits bro... Plus what's going in the trunk is crazy...I was at Tattoo76 house the other day and we were just talking about your build bro...Great choice


 Thanks man, yup I cant wait to see what kind of madness he comes up with. I have my thoughts that I can doodle on paper, but what he does with CAD CAM, wow artwork. I appreciate the good words.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Supreme59rag said:


> Got one in my 61 n love it


 Yup I will be using that motor on my next Caddy


----------



## Foppa (Aug 31, 2010)

This build is just So rad !!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Seriously posting on here is more complicated then fabricating metal. I am a minute from stopping this shit, it is so aggravating.  Yup I'm going to clean and organize my garage tomorrow, it is horrible.


Just noticed that 58 rag. You building that too?


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

I got the privilege to put a small touch of east coast love on this west coast beauty. 

Here is how the bumper fit when we hard mounted it to the car........that fit wouldn't fly!




























So I drew up a few lines and started cutting.




















Cut and welded and smoothed over.









I added some metal to the edges so I could smooth it out and get a consistent gap in between the body and the bumper.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Just noticed that 58 rag. You building that too?


 Yup, lowrider 1958 Pontiac droptop.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


>


Chris it was great having you over the pad. Thanks for all the help on the bumper. I'll post it up once I have it back from the chrome shop.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Yup, lowrider 1958 Pontiac droptop.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Foppa (Aug 31, 2010)

i think it's so cool that someone are building a lowrider from a 60s Cadillac..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

that's real cool people helping each other out from other state


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Chris it was great having you over the pad. Thanks for all the help on the bumper. I'll post it up once I have it back from the chrome shop.


No thank you for that South Central hospitality! Lol


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

rag caddy guys gotta stick together. nice work gentleman. im hanging out to see this one finished... :h5:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Triple plated chromed Stratopower pump heads going back to Jason over at http://instagram.com/jbmachine# for the rebuild, and to complete the setup. Originally they were polished however with time the polish will dull so I went with show chrome. The chrome came out so clean and the stop-off kept the nickel flash from getting anywhere inside the pumps and threads. Any build up can change the dimensions.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn it man. Very highly detailed


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

sickkkkkkkk


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

:fool2:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks good...keen eye for detail!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

<a href="http://s923.photobucket.com/user/frank_madarasz/media/stratopower1_zpsf948ec4a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad73/frank_madarasz/stratopower1_zpsf948ec4a.jpg" border="0" alt="Stratopower1 photo stratopower1_zpsf948ec4a.jpg"/></a>


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here are some better pictures of the pumpheads. Have to clean out the stop-off lacquer tomorrow


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So finally laid paint on the first part of the car. The color on the car will be Mediterranean Metallic Blue which is a stock color on the Ford Flex. I love the color, it looks like a dark teal. The computer pic makes it look more blue. This is from my AC compressor that is completely disassembled and getting rebuilt. The housing is at the chrome shop, this will be the only color on the AC compressor.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Laid paint on some parts of the alternator. The alternator is originally from a Honda Odyssey, the AC compressor is from a SAAB. . The next steps is to have them both reassembled and then to laser cut the new mounting brackets to mount them in front of the motor.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


>


Don't wanna sound like a dumb ass but what am I looking at looks bad and love the build


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

plague said:


> Don't wanna sound like a dumb ass but what am I looking at looks bad and love the build


 Haha no problem. They are Stratopower pump heads that were disassembled and show chrome plated. The red areas are a lacquer stop off material that keeps the chrome, nickel, and or copper from building up in and on areas that would throw off the dimensions. I am currently removing the lacquer stop off. The pump heads will be rebuilt and I will be running Westinghouse motors to power them.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good!


 Thanks man...BTW it was good meeting you at the Super Show.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

drasticbean said:


> very nice.....


 Thanks man


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Here are some better pictures of the pumpheads. Have to clean out the stop-off lacquer tomorrow


Two of these belong in the trunk of my vert!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> Looks good...keen eye for detail!


 Thanks man


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Two of these belong in the trunk of my vert!


 They do?? I have a 58 rag that has its name on it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks man...BTW it was good meeting you at the Super Show.


Yeah definitely bro. Hopefully next time ill make it out to have more chill time


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Haha no problem. They are Stratopower pump heads that were disassembled and show chrome plated. The red areas are a lacquer stop off material that keeps the chrome, nickel, and or copper from building up in and on areas that would throw off the dimensions. I am currently removing the lacquer stop off. The pump heads will be rebuilt and I will be running Westinghouse motors to power them.


Nice thanks cause I was lost


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

This gonna be a cool ass Caddy bro


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

plague said:


> Nice thanks cause I was lost


 No problem


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

low4ever said:


> This gonna be a cool ass Caddy bro


 I hope so, lots of details going into it. Not to items that are a direct bolt on parts, lots of custom stuff.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Cleaning out all the treads on the screws for the alternator.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

My buddy Andy is one cool dude. He has helped me a ton with this project. He is a very experience machinist. Sometimes he will just leave me in the shop and retire to the office with his big as cat.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Took the alternator to Rotex to have it rebuilt. One more piece of the puzzle complete.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Next week I will pull the motor, disassemble it, strip the motor case and heads, take the case and heads to Strip Clean to remove all the oil and grease, polish out the castings to remove the orange peel, clean it again, and rebuild. While the motor is out of the car I will start having all the new brackets cut and machined. Finally I will paint the motor to match the car, same color as what you see on the alternator. I will also mate up the 700R4. The motor looks to have been rebuilt before I purchased it, however I have no record of it and I would hate to leave it as is.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> My buddy Andy is one cool dude. He has helped me a ton with this project. He is a very experience machinist. Sometimes he will just leave me in the shop and retire to the office with his big as cat.


Well judging by the budlight boxes is understandable why he's knocked out lol


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> My buddy Andy is one cool dude. He has helped me a ton with this project. He is a very experience machinist. Sometimes he will just leave me in the shop and retire to the office with his big as cat.



Are you sure the homie is still alive?! Dude be assed out!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Are you sure the homie is still alive?! Dude be assed out!


 Yeah he was knocked out, so was the cat but he heard me.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> My buddy Andy is one cool dude. He has helped me a ton with this project. He is a very experience machinist. Sometimes he will just leave me in the shop and retire to the office with his big as cat.


damn what is it with machinists and cats???


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> damn what is it with machinists and cats???


 Haha I know right. The crazy thing is that cat sits right next to the lathe like it wants to attack the shavings. Andy is hella talented too, he has been a great help.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey homie how far are you from carson?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> Hey homie how far are you from carson?


 Its the next city over. Where in Carson?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

So started one more project for the Caddy (of course). I was thinking of adding tilt then I figured if I am going to add tilt I might as well go for telescopic. I did not want to go with an after market tilt/telescopic so the thought was to fab an original Cadillac 1965 unit to fit the 1962 Cadillac column mount. The two units are pretty different. I want to keep the 1962 steering wheel so it looks like a factory option, but add the dial from the 65, and place the horn button from the 62 back in. The unit was dropped off with Angel over in Azusa, CA. Thank you MR. 805 S.L.S. for the contact. In order for this to work, I will need to not only fab the steering column, I will need to fab the steering wheel, and the column mount.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

You can see the difference is pretty drastic


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Fucking pictures!!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Maybe this time


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad73/frank_madarasz/IMG_6621_zps6270b501.jpg


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

http://s923.photobucket.com/user/frank_madarasz/media/IMG_6621_zps6270b501.jpg.html


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Fuck finally!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Should have the two units disassembled tomorrow.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> They do?? I have a 58 rag that has its name on it


Post up some pics of it


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Post up some pics of it


 There are pics on this thread of the 58


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Ok so this is about the 5th time I'm trying to upload these pics. Before I got sick I purchased a 1958 Pontiac Cheiftain ragtop. I picked it up off of Ebay last December, the car was located out in Ohio. The guy I purchased the car from was a bit of an asshole, and tried to make it as difficult as possible for me to pick the car up. Eddie with Big Boy worked with his contacts and got the car picked up at a good price and delivered in 5 days. Here a some of the pics I took of the car when it was delivered last week.
> The car is complete minus the engine and tranny, everything else is there. The car will need a doner to get it back in shape but all the hard to find convertible stuff is there. I got it tucked away in the gargage until I wrap up the 2, 1962 Cadillacs.


Dood, I tried to buy that car, it was on craigslist for $1000. Called him and him and said it was sold, few hours later it was on eBay. I watched it but never bid....


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Dood, I tried to buy that car, it was on craigslist for $1000. Called him and him and said it was sold, few hours later it was on eBay. I watched it but never bid....


 You are like the third person who told me they were going to bid on this car, it was like the stars lined up or something because no one bid on it. Then I got sick and almost died. On a side note I saw a 1961 Buick convertible for sale locally in LA solid driver for $3,500.00 super clean...I called and was an hour to late. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

BTW don't worry, I will do the 58 build up right.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

That 61 buick would have been the shit my brother has one


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

big C said:


> That 61 buick would have been the shit my brother has one


 yeah I know I love the 61 Buick, sad. I was going to sell the Honda and lift the 61 and mash it as a daily driver. I hope who ever got it treats it with respects....chances are...nope.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/4169186268.html here it is....


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

OK so I met up with Angel today who gave me some of the parts of the column plus the two steering wheels. I am going to add the center bezel from the 1962 Cadillac onto the 65 Cadillac telescopic dial (it will look similar to the first picture. I am going to also cut and form the 1962 center to fit the 65 dial, I am also planning on reducing the diameter of the 62 steering wheel from a 16 inch over to a 14 inch. I removed the center bezel badge and the thing is glued together. I want to remove it so I could polish the plexi cover and paint the center the same color of the car. Anyone have any ideas on how to loosen the Plexiglas cover from the plastic backing? The thought is to build the tilt telescopic to look like a 1962 Cadillac tilt telescopic that was never offered as an option, but look like it was.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Finally put together a #8 zig zag that's going on the setup. Triple chrome plated so I had to use the stop off to keep any buildup from forming on the threads. It's a female female ORB, everything threaded right up.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Finally put together a #8 zig zag that's going on the setup. Triple chrome plated so I had to use the stop off to keep any buildup from forming on the threads. It's a female female ORB, everything threaded right up.
> View attachment 876666


Ya your going to have to chrome two of those and send them to me.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTMFT


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt for 2014

any progress?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow....Inspirational!


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Yeah man this is an inspirational and motivational build. Much respect on remarkable attention to detail - and for doing something unique and original.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Now that the holidays are over, I will start back on it.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Now that the holidays are over, I will start back on it.


SETUP IS GONNA BE SICK.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> SETUP IS GONNA BE SICK.



*MY EYES HURT..... BUT A GOOD HURT....:around:*


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

TATTOO-76 said:


> SETUP IS GONNA BE SICK.


:wow:


















:wow:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> SETUP IS GONNA BE SICK.


 I knew it was in good hands. Thanks for all you help on this, you are great to work with. There will be a ton of machined tricks on this setup, and Tattoo is the man to do it.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Since we are sharing....


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Here is the setup all mocked up. I packed it all up and sent it to Tattoo (Jason). There are going to be a lot of tricks on the setup. The plate was used as a jig to get all the measurements. Everything on the setup will be disassembled, then each part will either be chromed, polished, or painted.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Goddammmnnn


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:wow:Whaaaaat? Amazing


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

SICK!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> Goddammmnnn


*WHAT HE SAID.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ONE OF THE FEW TOPICS I FOLLOW....*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Speechless.....The black lac was SICK but you definitely have outdone yourself. I love seeing personal touches on rides and you sir have done an awesome job. You live close by so I hope to see this ride at local shows or on the streets when it is done. :worship:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> SICK!!!!!!


thanks man


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

drasticbean said:


> *WHAT HE SAID.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ONE OF THE FEW TOPICS I FOLLOW....*


thanks man, I appreciate it


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

310~SFCC said:


> Speechless.....The black lac was SICK but you definitely have outdone yourself. I love seeing personal touches on rides and you sir have done an awesome job. You live close by so I hope to see this ride at local shows or on the streets when it is done. :worship:


 yeah man I'm in Gardena. Let me know, you can swing by whenever....I will put you to work though.


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hydraulics looks wicked! cant wait to see this finished...also: Boldog Új Évet


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Incredible uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

very nice!!!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> yeah man I'm in Gardena. Let me know, you can swing by whenever....I will put you to work though.


Dude speaks truth! Uncle frank put this dude to work!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Dude speaks truth! Uncle frank put this dude to work!


haha you wanted to do it.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

stympy said:


> Hydraulics looks wicked! cant wait to see this finished...also: Boldog Új Évet


 thanks baratom


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Big Hollywood said:


> Incredible uffin:


 thanks man


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Here are some better pictures of the pumpheads. Have to clean out the stop-off lacquer tomorow


I need that to be done to my pesco 777


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

implala66 said:


> I need that to be done to my pesco 777


Chrome plating a 777 will ruin it. Even if you use the lacquer masking compound.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Chrome plating a 777 will ruin it. Even if you use the lacquer masking compound.


 yeah Jason can see it first hand. The pumphead parts that are solid machined aluminum plated beautifully. However the cast portion had some pinholes. Now it is concentrated in certain areas of the pumphead and to be honest you have to have the part in your hand to see it, but it's there. The other problem is with the lacquer masking is that where the masking ended there is chrome build up that needs to be filed or sanded down. Some parts you can chip off however you can risk damaging the exterior case. Now do I regret chroming them....nope. I just wish the cast piece came out better. Finally if you are going to do this I would suggest having Jason tear it down to remove the guts. Jason if you want to post the case with the pinholes to show what I mean go for it. I honestly love chrome over polish,my personal opinion but to me it is way easier to keep up and when done right has a nice brilliance.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

serve_n_swerve said:


> yeah man I'm in Gardena. Let me know, you can swing by whenever....I will put you to work though.


Nothing wrong with helping a rider out bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Chrome plating a 777 will ruin it. Even if you use the lacquer masking compound.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is going to be a beautiful custom ride when done..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

drasticbean said:


> this is going to be a beautiful kustom ride when done..


FIXED



J/K, TTT


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> FIXED
> 
> 
> 
> J/K, TTT


 Haha, yup there are a lot of talented people getting their hands dirty on this project.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO..




serve_n_swerve said:


> Here is the setup all mocked up. I packed it all up and sent it to Tattoo (Jason). There are going to be a lot of tricks on the setup. The plate was used as a jig to get all the measurements. Everything on the setup will be disassembled, then each part will either be chromed, polished, or painted.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Pack your warmest sweater vest uncle frank.........it's mutha effing collllllllld out here!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Pack your warmest sweater vest uncle frank.........it's mutha effing collllllllld out here!!


 I really do hate the cold. It should be fun looking forward to the trip. Again thanks for the invite.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> I really do hate the cold. It should be fun looking forward to the trip. Again thanks for the invite.


Send me your flight times so I can pick yo ass up at Logan airport.......and wear neutral colors, I don't want you getting blasted wearing all red with dookie braids!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Send me your flight times so I can pick yo ass up at Logan airport.......and wear neutral colors, I don't want you getting blasted wearing all red with dookie braids!


 I would never wear that. I'll send it right over


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i hope when this car bust out ....i can come to LA and check it out.. and take hundreds of pics


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jaymben (Jul 14, 2013)

Damn! What a build! I have such great appreciation for people who can bring yard art back to life. Imagine how many classics are just wasting away! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

jaymben said:


> Damn! What a build! I have such great appreciation for people who can bring yard art back to life. Imagine how many classics are just wasting away! I can't wait to see the finished product.


thanks for the comment. I have been moving on this car and will post some pics soon.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT for more pics


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> TTT for more pics


 Been working the steering column. I'll post some pics soon. Want o have enough do soy can see what was done


----------



## My1963Impala (Sep 10, 2009)

Checkin' in for maybe an update on the steering column?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Got some pics that I will load this weekend


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Ok time to load some pics of the tilt telescopic swap.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Sorry I am so bad with technology I am aggravated after posting two pics. We'll the first two pics are of a stock 1966 Caddy steering wheel sacrificing the center hub


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

turning down the hub on the lathe to remove the old Bakelite and the old steering wheel mounts.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

sorry I can figure most things out but uploading pics on this fucking site is really testing me


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

here is the 1966 steering hub turned down ready for its new life on a 1962 steering wheel


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I placed the center hub on the Bridgeport mill to run pilot holes for the new steering wheel mounts.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

here is the center hub ready to be welded to the 1962 Caddy steering wheel


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Ok I'm done, I can't stand this site anymore. I got a ton if pics but it has become extremely difficult to post them. Basically I'm trying to post the pics on how to reduce the dimensions on a factory 1962 Cadillac and add tilt and telescopic from a 1966 Cadillac so the swap looks factory. I'll leave that problem solving to the build not figuring how to post these fucking pictures!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Ok I'm done, I can't stand this site anymore. I got a ton if pics but it has become extremely difficult to post them. Basically I'm trying to post the pics on how to reduce the dimensions on a factory 1962 Cadillac and add tilt and telescopic from a 1966 Cadillac so the swap looks factory. I'll leave that problem solving to the build not figuring how to post these fucking pictures!


ever since this site was sold, its been shit. maybe someone will start a new site. or just stick to Instagram, theres 100 times more traffic on IG.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:tears::tears::tears:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Ok I'm done, I can't stand this site anymore. I got a ton if pics but it has become extremely difficult to post them. Basically I'm trying to post the pics on how to reduce the dimensions on a factory 1962 Cadillac and add tilt and telescopic from a 1966 Cadillac so the swap looks factory. I'll leave that problem solving to the build not figuring how to post these fucking pictures!


One thing that has worked well for me is to put my pics on Photobucket (it's free to make an account). Then when I put them on Lay it Low, I just use the links to the picture "from URL." Be sure to uncheck the box that asks to "reference them locally." That way your pics will all be full-size.

You had one of the best build threads, so it sucks to see it diminish due to photo problems.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll show you how to post pics in two weeks.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

We need more pictures


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

There all over ig.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

any updates? :dunno:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I got an iPhone I'll try to post more soon


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Man I was wondering what happened to this build. What's your IG?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

My IG is my name Frank.madarasz


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

serve_n_swerve said:


> My IG is my name Frank.madarasz


Cool. I'm following you now. I'm supreme59rag on there as well.


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

serve , whats up, I know your 61 is on the back burner for now. but I just found this 61 limo in new mexico.....bumpers, qauters, fenders and hood, all I don't need. I will use the body to make it into a 59! if you still havnt fond good doner pieces for your 61, these are possibilities.....


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

and another...was 300 so i had to get it !
!


----------

